# The Guards of Thorgir (action)



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

The Thunderhawk zoomed through the air, its grey-blue color contrasted against the red-tainted sky. Below them loomed a vast, dark sea, where untold thousands of Tyranid creatures swarmed towards the distant city. It was fortunate that this particular habitation was built upon a large island, for it offered the enemy little to exploit, in the fashion of a private moat. 

The Devourer has a cunning sentience: It is often mistaken as a mere beast – not much more intelligent than an ice-bear, - however Thorgir has learned long ago that this is not so… The Tyranids are a galactic predator, intent on devouring every living life form in the galaxy. First, they send the Gaunts. This will force the enemy to expend valuable ammunition on a creature that can just be recycled again. Then, they send a larger horde. This will leave the enemy crippled, anxious, and their weapons near-useless. Then, it’s the hammer blow.

That’s why Wolf Lord Thorgir and his mighty Wolf Guard had to stop them before this can happen. Even now, the Tyranids are scuttling around, scouring areas of biomass to toss into their digestion pools. The Wolf Guard would have to strike the Tyranid commander and take it out, so that the lesser creatures would lose the tactical intelligence they needed to function as a military organism. It would be just like a lone hunt, but instead of a giant, black maned wolf, it was an even bigger creature, sprawling with potent bio-weapons and carapace as tough as power armor. However, that means nothing, because the Wolf Lord won’t be doing that hunt alone…

The Thunderhawk zoomed past the sea, and grey dirt now sped along the ground. Then, as sudden and unexpected as a lightning bolt, something impacted the underbelly of the Thunderhawk with an ear-splitting bang. It must have been a meiotic spore – a Tyranid version of an anti-aircraft mine. The engines caught flame and the ship tilted down, accelerating as it fell, before crashing into the rock and dirt beneath it.

The Space Wolves got out, and regarding their surroundings. It was a trap. Ravenors burst from the ground beneath them, their large fangs bared, and their scything talons poised. “FOR THE ALLFATHER!” Thorgir yelled, as he charged forward, wolf claws crackling with energy.

Missions:
@Everyone: Ravenors are bursting from the ground beneath us, probably alerted by the meiotic spores. Fight for your life.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

The Thunderhak jolted, flame bursting from the jets as something impacted the underbelly of the mighty craft. Uhtred cursed, they were nowhere near their intended target. He unsnapped the seat restraints as the craft tilted sharply downwards, unsecured objects skidding towards the front of the aircraft.

Then they stopped, the Thunderhawk hit the ground like the hammer of a god, plowing to a halt in seconds and sending Uhtred flying forwards, despite the added weight of the heavy Terminator armour. He crashed into the plating at the front of the troops compartment, leaving a massive dent as he thumped back down onto the deck. He shook his head, his long crimson locks falling about his face as he cleared the haze from his mind. Pulling his storm bolter from the rack he had stowed it in he activated the energy field of his power fist. The coruscating blue energy revealed the forms of his brothers in the eery light. He tore his way out of the wreckage and the rest followed him out.

Standing outside the Thunderhawk now he surveyed their surroundings, but before he had time to truly take anything in he sensed a disturbance beneath his feet. There was a rumble, and suddenly the field was covered by swarms of serpentine forms. Long, powerful tails were surmounted by a slim thorax, two long talons extended from a pair of muscled arms, while a second pair of arms extended lethal looking claws. They emerged from the ground as one being and surged forward, projectiles spitting from their chests.

They pattered off Uhtred's armour and he shrugged the shots off as one would a mosquito bite. Raising his storm bolter he opened fire, the twin barrels spitting death into the onrushing line, the explosive shells blowing off limbs and opening thoraxes as he played his fire back and forth across the line.

"FOR THE ALLFATHER"

The cry drew his attention and he saw the Thorgir leaping forward into the xeno line, lightning crackling around his wolf claws. Uhtred cried out to his fellow wolf guard. "Protect the Wolf Lord," and with a triumphant howl he leapt into the melee behind his leader. His charge killed a ravener with his sheer mass, and he swung with his right fist, the powerful energies discharging into another as it punched through it's chest, lifting it from the ground and hurling it back into the mass. He blazed away indiscriminately with his storm bolter, blasting back the aliens around him. The aliens pathetic attacks pattered off his armour like rain and he roared in fury, spinning around and lashing out with his powerfist. A talon came flying towards his face and he twitched to the side just in time, the talon scraping along his pauldron as his powerfist severed the arm from it's unfortunate owner.

He howled, the fierce, bestial cry echoing out over the battle field. He heard the answering howls of his fellow wolf guard and he turned to check on Thorgir's progress, the Wolf Lord had cut a brutal swathe through the Tyranids, dead or dying aliens left in his path and he showed no sign of slowing. Uhtred kept close, his duty was to preserve the life of his lord and if he had to sacrifice his own to do that, then so be it. Another ravener leapt at him from the side and he punched it away without a second thought, lowering his shoulder and bulling his way through the swarm till he was closer to the Wolf Lord. "TO THE WOLF LORD", he bellowed, hoping to attract the attention of his fellow Wolf Guard. He fired another burst of shells, a trio of raveners flying apart under the impact of the explosive bullets, then he roared and charged on...


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

The thunderhawk suddenly shook as something impacted on the bottom of it. Ragnar howled as the ship plummeted, most of the other wolves joining in with his call. Uhtred Ironfist unsnapped his seat restraints and stood. The thuderhawk suddenly tilted alarmingly downwards with unsecure objects sliding all over the place. The thunderhawk hit the ground with an earthshatterring boom and a screech of tortured metal. Ragnar tore out the restraints and stood, slowly. He activated his Wolf Claws.

He walked out into the light, his Claws crackling with power. His brothers had all survived the fall. He surveyed the surrounding land but then there was a rumbling beneath their feet and a swarm of Ravenors erupted from the ground, guns shooting, teeth bared and blades ready. One of their shots hit him in the chest and knocked him back a step. He grinned and howled a battle cry. Bolt shells were stiching across the rapidly advancing line of Ravenors, killing and maiming the vile beasts.

"FOR THE ALLFATHER"

The Wolf Lord roared as he charged forward with his Wolf Claws outstreched. The Wolf Guard charged with Thorgir, howling. One of the Ravenors charged at Ragnar. The wolf ducked it's scything claws and dived past it. He rolled to his feet cand climbed the back of the ravenor. He brought his Claw down into it's brain and howled in triumph as it fell. He dived forward, impaling another on his claws before lifting up it's corpse and kicking it off his Wolf Claws. He drew out a frag grenade and lobbed it at a another group of Ravenors, he did not pause to see it's effects but charged on

"TO THE WOLF LORD", a voice yelled. It was Uhtred Ironfist who then proceeded to charge to the protection of Thorgir. Ragnar followed, howling into the sky...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Vasir*

Vasir snapped out of his reverie as the floor suddenly trembled beneath his boots. His eyes snapped open, his lip curled in a growl and almost precognitively he gripped the seat tighter as the thunderhawk lurched to the side. Something had hit them, something big, and Vasir had no desire to be incapacitated by something as minor as a thunderhawk crash. 

One of his brothers started howling, and before he could pause to think Vasir found himself joining in. The world danced in his vision, the light from outside flying past at incredible velocity. Then the craft impacted the ground and lay still. 

_Rest easy Machine._ Vasir thought. _You will be avenged._ He stood, and followed his brothers out. Drawing _Glacios,_ he growled and loped into the fray after his brothers. Minions of the Great Devourer abounded in great numbers, spewing from the ground and spitting death at the sons of Russ. Vasir looked to where Thorgir had strode, flanked by Brothers Ragnar and Uhtred. 

'Bah!' He called after them. 'You`ll not steal all the glory for yourselves!' He forged his own path, remembering the words of a long deceased shaman. 

_Destiny calls...

Heed the Spirit of the Wolf... 

You are a child of the Allfather..._

'I am the wrath of Russ and the Allfather!' Vasir bellowed, swinging his heavy sword into the neck of the first tyranid he came across. It flailed, trying desperately to claw him to death with its dying throes, but its weakening limbs could find no purchase on his armour. 

He howled in savage glee as he kicked the beast aside and charged another. Immediately it was joined by two of its fellow kind, and Vasir was given pause...

It did not last, the image of the wolf spirit guiding him to the left, dodging the initial flurry from the first creature. He brought his blade into a great uppercut as he went, bisecting the first and beheading the second with one fluid movement. He wove behind the third, grabing onto its back carapace plates with one hand and riding it as he would a wild thunderwolf. It bucked furiously, its flailing limbs further wounding is fellows as Vasir drove his full weight into the alien`s midsection with one thunderous boot. Bereft of balance momentarily, it fell forward. Its attempt to rise was cut brutally short as Vasir drove _Glacios_ through its head...


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

THE VLKA FENRYKA'S body shook as the Thunderhawk was hit, causing Olric Tonison to instinctivley hold the strap that covered him tighter as the Thunderhawk descended.

Suddenly, a loud howl echoed throughout the ship, and the Vlka Fenryka didn't give it a second thought before he joined in, his voice echoing through the ship as it descended through the clouds towards the planet below, joined by his fellow Guards of Thorgir.

With a loud crash, the Thunderhawk impacted on the planet's surface, and Olric was the first onto his feet, heaving himself free of the harness that held him in place. 

Making his way out of the downed ship, the Wolf Guard surveyed the surroundings, but before he could take them in fully, the ground split apart a few yards in front of them as several xenos ripped and tore their way out, hungry to feed on the sons of Russ.

But this was one prey that they would not find an easy target, vowed Olric Tonison, and roared the chapter's warcry as _Fellblade_ surged into life.

"For Russ and the Allfather," Tonison echoed the warcry of the other Wolf Guard, and advanced clutching _Fellblade_ and unleashing shot after shot of Plasma weaponry into the packed ranks of the Tyranids, some shots hitting them but others spinning wide of the mark. "For Fenris!"


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

The thunderhawk hit the ground with a jolt, Loki shook at the impact.
he had always hated confinded spaces, he would be glad when they got out. Loki grabbed his thunder hammer and followed Lord Thorgir out into the carnage, the others had were already out and killing.
Suddenly the ground bethen Loki erupted and what looked like and oversized bug came out the ground, long sything talons going for his terminator armour.
Loki grunted and swung his thunder hammer, the energised mass of the hammer head hit the beast and send it flying in the other direction.

unlike the others Loki couldn't think of battle-cry, not in the middle of a fight so he merely grunted and ran at a another ravener.
Loki yelled and rasied his thunder hammer high, then brought it down with such force that the tyranid split open and the ground shook.

Uhtred rushed to help Lord Thorgir, Loki liked Lord Thorgir and he didn't want anything to happen to him. So the giant of a man, Loki rushed to help Lord Thorgir and splattered another tyranid with his thunder hammer.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

The final Ravenor squealed sharply as it went down, ichor squirting from the tear. Thorgir looked back, and saw all his Wolf Guard standing tall, some howling praise to Russ, and others staying vigilant. Thorgir smiled slightly.

“Brothers, you have done well. Where many men would have fled for their lives, you stood strong. However, there is still one matter of concern – the Tyranids do not attack without the influence of a synapse creature…” Just as he finished, the ground began to tremble. “MOVE!” he yelled. The Wolf Guard jumped, just narrowly avoiding the gigantic beast as it sprung from the ground, shrieking in anxiety. It finally settled, and looked down upon the invaders with praetorian eyes. Then, the recesses around the hole were suddenly filled with purple-carapaced hormogaunts, screaming as they charged.

Missions:
The Trygon Prime is controlling the attack. If he dies, the lesser creatures will become leaderless. (You cannot actually kill the Trygon, by the way - just wound it.)
@Loki: I need your bulk and Thunder Hammer to swat aside any hormogaunts threatening my Guard.
@Olric: You are famed for picking fights with the biggest of the big. Help out your Lord with the Trygon.
@Ragnar: Jump up onto the Trygon and go for the face!
@Uhtred: You love your berserk charges, however you are also extremely loyal to your Lord. You may choose to take on the hormogaunts, or the trygon.
@Vasir: Assist in holding the hormogaunts off your Lord’s back.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

OLRIC TONISON BROUGHT _Fellbade_ down on the nearest Ravenor, which was one of the last few left, but before he could howl his warcry once more, several bastardised xenos joined the fight. Unable to hear the warcry of his master, Olric turned to see the mighty Thorgir himself take the fight to a Trygon, the Vlka Fenryka followed suit, instinctivley picking out the biggest, the strongest threat posed to the forces of the Allfather.

Firing another shot from his Plasma Pistol, the astartes dodged two alien bursts that came in his direction from yet more xenos, whom were promptly slain by his brothers in response.

Howling his praise to Russ and the Allfather, Olric leapt into battle once more alongside his Lord, attacking the Trygon with all the fury that he could muster, deflecting any and all blows that came in his path, knowing that Thorgir would be capable of holding his own, after all, Olric thought... There was a reason why he commanded an entire Great Company.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

*Uhtred*

(OOC: where did the hive tyrant come from?)

The last of the Raveners fell to the ground, the death rattle fading as it's limbs ceased moving. The Wolf Guard stood in the bloodied field, unwounded after the fight. He turned to Thorgir, opening his mouth to speak, but he was cut off as the earth heaved. Barely fifty feet away a great mound of earth was thrown into the sky. An enormous beast pulled itself from the hole it had created. It was huge, easily ten times the size of Loki, the biggest of their party.

Scores of gaunts poured out of the tunnel behind it, rushing towards the Wolf Guard as they turned to face this new threat. Uhtred looked up at the towering beast, follwing the line of the abdomen and thorax until he reached the deadly, alien eyes. There was no mercy there, they were utterly devoid of pity or emotion, there was only an insatiable, alien hunger, and the sense that he looked into the eyes, not of one creature, but uncountable billions, each one bent on the destruction of all life.

The wolf stared back, the beast inside Uhtred coming to the fore and challenging this trespasser. He howled in challenge, the wolf inside howling with him as he raised his storm bolter and charged forward, the howl still on his lips as explosions stitched their way up the aliens torso.

A talon hammered down, scraping down his side and knocking him off balance, he stumbled, dropping his storm bolter. He roared with fury, and charged forwards alongside Olric. A second talon slashed downwards and he raised his powerfist to meet it, the crackling energy field enveloping the massive organic weapon for a split second. Then it shattered, shards of chitin flying off as the beast reared back, roaring in pain.

Uhtred howled in response, stopping to scoop up his storm bolter and open fire on the Trygon again, distracting it from his fellow Wolf Guard. It swung at him again and he ducked, slowed by his armour. But he wasn't quick enough to avoid the next blow and it scythed into his shoulder. The armour's in-built refractor field flared, but held and Uhtred was knocked away and to the side, landing heavily and plowing up the earth. He stood, the Terminator armour slowing his movement, and drew himself up to re-enter the fray...


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Loki flattened one of the last Ravenors then looked up at the battlefield around him, dead tyranids littered the groun, their colourful blood running free from the broken bodies.

The giant stamped his feet and bellowed to the sky, they were dead.
But then, the ground shook and a enormous Trygon soured into view followed by the moving mass of hormogaunts.
a moving mass coming at him.

Loki readied his thunder hammer and charged at them, the hormogaunts were screamed and howling in fury. with a loud crack Loki hit the tyranid mass at full speed, at the same time bringing down his thunder hammer and killing as many as possible.
Suddenly they were all around him, a sea of purple tyranids attacking him from all angles. Loki bellowed and swung his thunder hammer, sending bodies and limbs flying only to be replaced by more tyranids. He fought and kicked, killing many but more and more were coming.

Soon, the purple see was all around him leaving no chance to escape.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Vasir*

Vasir wrenched _Glacios_ from the steaming corpse of his latest kill. Dying and dead tyranids lay all around, and Vasir much like his brothers was caked in alien ichor and gore. It would seem the spirits had guided him well. 

Turning to face Thorgir and the others, he approached the main group as they began to regroup. Thorgir acknowledged them all, and spoke; 

'Brothers, you have done well. Where many men would have fled for their lives, you stood strong. However, there is still one matter of concern – the Tyranids do not attack without the influence of a synapse creature…'

_Truth stands firm in a world of disorder._ The spirit said, lingering at the edge of Vasir`s perception. 

There was no time to ponder this, as once more the ground began to shake. With a brutal spray of earth and rock, a creature remeniscent of a great serpent erupted from the ground before them, eyes regarding them with a cold empty sentience. It was classified by Imperial Terminology as a Trygon, and the aura about the creature made it clear that it was one of the leader castes. 

This was the creature co-ordinating the attack. This was the creature they needed to slay. 

Thorgir and Olric were already moving to attack the creature, but as they did movement caught Vasir`s eye. Almost as though the wolf spirit itself had guided Vasir`s senses, he saw the hormagaunts begin to emerge from the tunnel left by their master. 

Had Thorgir seen them? Vasir couldn`t know for sure, but in any case he did not doubt his Lord`s ability to kill the beast if only Vasir and his brothers could keep the little ones off his back. It was not a glorious task in itself, but it had to be done, and Vasir was happy to do it. 

'Come creatures!' Vasir bellowed his challenge to get their attention, charging as he did so with his blade in a two handed grip. 'Feel the fury of the Rout!' He impacted heavily, pulping two of the creatures simply by colliding with them in his heavy armour. He swung wide, slicing through three at once and kicked another`s head clean from its shoulders. 

'Where did you go Loki!' He said. 'Don`t make me do everything myself!' For all he knew Loki was already fighting, but the swarm of creatures made it too dangerous to try and look for him.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

(I assume that message meant I can use a jump pack)

Ragnar drove his lighting claws trough the beast's head before ripping them free in a spray of alien blood. As the last ravenors fell and the wolves howled their victory Lord Thorgir turned to face them. “Brothers, you have done well. Where many men would have fled for their lives, you stood strong. However, there is still one matter of concern – the Tyranids do not attack without the influence of a synapse creature…” Just as Thorgir finished, the ground began to tremble. “MOVE!” The Wolf Lord yelled. 

A Trygon erupted from the earth where they had been standing moments before. The beast reared up, perched on it's tail with it's electric field crackling around it. The Wolf Lord did not hesitate but charged at the vile beast. Scores of gaunts followed the tyranid beast out the ground but Ragnar only had eyes for the Trygon.

Without pausing he sprinted at the beast. It swung a talon at him and would have dissembowled him but at the last moment he howled and activated his jump pack, flying over the beast's talon, straight at it's face. He fell short but dug his claws into it's body. He activated his jump pack again and jetted upwards. He hovered for a moment before lunging forward with his claws and destroyed two of it's eyes. The Trygon flailed at him, he gripped the beast's head and pushed himself away and hovered again but before he could take the Trygon's remaining eyes he was batted away by the beast's tail.

Using the jump pack to slow his descent he still hit the ground hard. He climbed to his feet before leaping into the fray once more, sweeping his Wolf Claws left and right, dissembowlling gaunts with every stroke...


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Thorgir swiped his dual wolf claws at the beast before him, cleaving cleanly through the tough bones of its ribcage. The beast roared in pain, and lowered itself to the ground, scything talons slashing ferociously. Thorgir leapt to the side, and readied his wolf claws for the killing blow, just as Olric Tonison’s power weapon came down in a vertical arc, slicing through the Trygon’s neck. At once, the hormogaunts froze, as though confused. “Hold your fire – they are retreating”. Thorgir informed them. The bugs ran like frightened animals, as far away from their attackers as possible.

Loki continued to swing his thunder hammer at the fleeing enemy, laughing will glee. “Loki!” Thorgir roared. At once, the Wolf Guard’s smile disappeared, and he came over to the side of his Lord. Thorgir’s eyes squinted against the backdrop. Shadows were approaching – menacing, and fast. There were hundreds of them. An endless tide of Tyranid creatures. “They have come to finish their prey…” Thorgir said grimly. “I hate to point this out, Brother Lord, but we are not dead yet.” Vasir stated, motioning towards the giant hole. “Aie…” he agreed. The screams of the Devourer sounded over the sky, as they charged in their masses. “Into the hole!” he bellowed, as he leapt in, his Wolf Guard following suit.

Missions:
@Everyone: There are no Tyranid organisms in the Trygon hole, so you have the chance to think about our mission, how our battle-brothers are fairing in the city, or converse with your teammates. If the later is chosen, you are allowed god-modding to a certain extent.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Vasir*

_Maybe this was not such a good plan..._ Vasir thought. What had possessed him to suggest jumping into a tyranid tunnel was beyond him, but regardless they were in here now, so might as well see it through. 

'What a mess this was.' Vasir growled. 'Shot down in the middle of a ravener swarm and best by their hellish leader.' 

'We won didn`t we?' Thorgir retorted. 

'That we did.' Vasir nodded with a laugh. 

He took a look at hios sword, using one of his wolf pelts to wipe the mass of tyranif ichor from its edge. _Glacios_ had killed more hormagaunts than he had remembered to count, yet he still wondered if its thirst had been slaked. 

_Worry not for your own hunger._ The wolf spirit whispered at the edge of his mind. _You are merely one among a pack! Look to the welfare of your packmates, your brothers..._ 

Briefly, Vasir wondered why he heard this voice so often. He had not been chosen as a shaman, nor as a rune priest, so why did this spirit favour him? Then he smiled and shook his head slightly. It did not matter. The wolf had never misled him, never spoken false. There was no need to understand, he simply had to accept it. Its words were as true as ever, he needed to ensure that those of his pack were suitably guarded from peril. 

That was his place. 

'Loki?' He asked. 'I see that you have quite enjoyed yourself today. What say you and I place a wager, eh? Whoever kills the biggest bug on this campaign owes three kegs to the other. What say you?'

--- --- ---​


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Loki leapt into the hole and landed with a thud, he looked at his thunder hammer, it was smeared in tyranid blood, or bugs as Loki liked to call them.
So they had jumped into a bug tunnel, maybe he could find some ale down here?
Loki had tried to count the number of bugs he had squished to day but large numbers were not his thing, However when the bugs ran Thorgir had told him to stop.
and he had because Thorgir was the boss.

'Loki?' He asked. 'I see that you have quite enjoyed yourself today. What say you and I place a wager, eh? Whoever kills the biggest bug on this campaign owes three kegs to the other. What say you?'

Loki looked at Vasir, he was_ small_...but what he said was good.
His brain strained to think of what this would mean.
big bug = dead = ale + Lord Thorgir happy!
"Ok, sounds good" then shook Vasir's hand in agreement


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Uhtred thumped down into the hole, his armour making two bootprint shaped craters in the tunnel floor. He was the last down and he stayed silent, struggling to control the beast within. It howled in rage inside his head, it hadn't wanted to run, it had wanted to stay and fight, to destroy their enemies and feast on their flesh and drink their bl... "No!" Uhtred startled himself out of his trance, he had resisted the beast this long, he would not fail...


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Thorgir and his Guard continued down the dark tunnel, when they suddenly entered a tunnel network, deep below the surface of the planet. “So, this is where the beast was waiting…” he pondered. They continued forward cautiously, the Terminators having already activated their search lights. The dirt below them was wet, and small Tyranid growths lay spattered about in random locations. He paid them no mind.

“Be wary, brothers; the Devourer is a stealthy sentience – its warrior-beasts may be following us through the tunnel networks.” Of course, none of the Wolf Guard were frightened, or else they wouldn’t be in this position. The pitch tunnels would make any normal man disoriented, even among the ranks of the Adeptus Astartes. However, the Space Wolves had superior eye-sight in such places, for the Canis Helix in which they devoured during their initiation conferred on to them the attributes of their primarch Leman Russ.
Thorgir halted his men. “I hear them… The swarm is coming!” They all quickened their pace, pounded on through the tunnels. Glowing yellow eyes appeared in many interloping tunnels, and within minutes, the Tyranids were upon them, shrieking and slashing.

Meanwhile…
“Curses! Get an Iron Priest working on that signal now!” Vold scowled. He had been trying to contact Lord Thorgir for hours, but the connection had been lost somehow. All hell had broken loose, and the Space Wolves now found themselves fending off against an enemy that was even worse than the Tyranids, a threat from within the city walls…

Missions:
@Everyone: The Tyranids are swarming us, and we cannot hold them off forever. Everyone must take out a single warrior-class organism if the Tyranids are to lose focus and retreat. We are facing hormogaunts and termagants.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Vasir*

Vasir moved cautiously alongside the others of his pack. He could just see the Wolf Spirit at the edge of his vision watching him. He was well accustomed to its presence by this stage, and simply accepted it. After all, it had never steered him wrong before. 

The walls of this tunnel glistened from some distant light source. Whatever it was, it was enough to provide for the enhanced senses of the astartes. Vasir could make out tiny growths around the tunnel walls. He simply assumed that they had been planted there to form a defense against non tyranid intruders. Knowing how quickly tyranid organisms grew, it was logical then to assume that this tunnel was freshly dug. 

They moved in silence, their senses all alert for the slightest sign of any tyranid presence. 

They did not need to wait long. There was a chittering sound up ahead. They advanced a bit more quickly now, but stopped dead in their tracks when they reached a crossroads. 

_Which way will you go?_ Now the spirit spoke up. There was no way to know which tunnel would lead them to theirgoal, but the one certainty was that they all contained hostile alien warriors. 

'They`re trying to surround us.' Vasir growled softly. As if on cue, hormagaunts swarmed from all sides and assailed them. Activating _Glacios_ and swinging in a wide arc Vasir was able to bisect half a dozen. He slew four more on the backswing, kicking out and felling another as he did so. His brothers were in similar predicaments, surrounded by hormagaunts or under fire from Fleshborer wielding termagants. 

"RAAAWWRRGHHH!' Vasir let loose a roar of fury and redoubled his efforts. He had to protect his pack, he had to-

_Stop and think my son!_ The wolf spoke. _These creature protect their pack leaders just as you protect yours! Think clearly, if you eliminate the leaders, the lessers will be without purpose!_

'The synapse creatures!' Vasir shouted over the screeching gaunts even as he decapitated three of them. 'They must be deeper in the tunel, push forward brothers! For the Allfather!'

Vasir barged aside a half dozen of the puny creatures, receiving a scratch across his left lens as he did so. He spun his blade in a complete arc, clearing his immediate vicinity and making a break for further ahead. He did not have to run far before his vision could make out his target, a large silhouette against the darkness beyond...


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

The group moved quietly and swifty through the tunnel, Loki could have swore he saw something moving but it was dark so he forgot about it.
Then he heard something, could it be the bugs?
It was, because they had just appeared and were coming at them.
"Bugs!" Loki shouted.
Vasir charged into the them and easily killed three without much effort. Then loki remembered his bet, the ale!
He bellowed and charged into the bugs, swatting them away with his thunder hammer. some were bigger than others but apart from that they looked the same to him.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

OLRIC TONISON charged towards the enemy, spinning _Fellblade_ and unleashing several shots from his trusted Plasma Pistol, each bringing down the xenos with little effort. He didn't even need to aim, there were so many of them.

Speaking to his fellow Wolf Guards, he remarked, "These xenos don't know when to quit, do they?"

Suddenly, as _Fellblade_ struck a small creature, he realised that it wasn't really these xenos that he should be worried about, oh no. Whilst he had been distracted with the small ones, several larger creatures, varying in sizes and shapes but each were even uglier than the uglist Fenrisian, had approached, protecting their advance by unleashing wave after wave of smaller beings.

_'These must be their leaders'_, The Wolf Guard thought, and with a gleaming look of anticipation in his eye, the Vlka Fenryka leapt into battle, advancing deeper into the tunnel with his fellow brothers, including Vasir and Loki. 

Unleashing his Plasma Pistol, Olric brought down an xenos that was just about to pounce on one of his brothers, and brought _'Fellblade'_ to bear, blocking an attack from one of the stronger creatures when he heard Vasir confirm what he already believed.

"The synapse creatures, They must be deeper in the tunel, push forward brothers! For the Allfather!"

"For Fenris," added Olric, and charged alongside his brothers. Like Vasir, he did not have to run very far before he found his quarry, a large, mutated xenos that was bracing itself for the charge conducted by The Rout.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Uhtred had followed Vasir into the hordes of gaunts, storm bolter blazing as his powerfist carved a fearsome swathe through their ranks. A gaunt leapt up at him from the left and he smashed it down, before blowing it apart with his storm bolter and turning back to see the larger warrior forms up ahead.

'The synapse creatures!' Vasir shouted over the screeching gaunts even as he decapitated three of them. 'They must be deeper in the tunel, push forward brothers! For the Allfather!'

"I hear you brother", he roared in response, lowering his shoulder and bulling his way through the crowd of gaunts, clearing a path for his brothers as he shoulder-charged one of the warriors. The screeching beast fell back, it's talons hacking in vain at his armour, flaking paint but doing little else as he laughed. He fired a burst through it's leg and the warrior fell, writhing, to the floor. He howled in triumph and raised his fist...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Vasir*

His pack had heeded his words and now this battle could easily be won. The synapse creatures of the swarm came into their view as the barreled through the puny gaunts and their feeble attempts to keep the wolves at bay. Vasir was proud of his brothers and their indomitable spirits, any lesser men, perhaps even astartes, would have resigned themselves to a heroic last stand in the face of limitles numbers inside a tyranid infested tunnel... 

_But that`s not your place is it?_ The wolf asked. 

'Hah!' He laughed, loud enough for all to hear. 'I don`t have time to die, there`s a beast before me that needs to be slain!' He sliced apart four more gaunts in two swings, leaving nothing between him and the tall tyranid leader form that screeched back at him. 

_This is one of the leaders, you need to be careful. Like you, this pack beast will not fight alone. But you will stand alone against it._

'The numbers are uneven.' Vasir muttered. He charged the creature in front of him, keeping his senses alert for signs of being flanked or rear charged. _Glacios_ cleaved the air with ease before impacting upon the tyranid warrior`s raised sword. Both swords crackled with destructive energies as they impacted. Vasir pushed harder, the warrior straining to hold him back under the destructive energies of _Glacios._ Suddenly something snaked around his leg and pulled him from his feet. The tyranid`s opposite arm had been equipeed with some sort of organic whip, taking him by surprise. 

_MOVE!_

Vasir rolled aside just in time to avoid the downward thrust. The tyranid sword buried itself in the soil beneath even as Vasir struggled to his feet. The lashwhip held him close, preventing him from maneuvring. With a snarl, he brought his frost blade to bear and severed the sinewous weapon, drawing a screech of pain from the creature. Fending off a handful of hormagaunts with a few casual swings, Vasir prepared to charge again. 

This time however the warrior had unfurled its lower set of limbs, equipped with what looked like some sort of small needle projector. This was confirmed when a hail of small shards imbacted his armour. If they did any damage Vasir was unaware of it as he surged forward and thrust _Glacios _ into the foul beast`s heart. The sword fell from its grip and it glared into his eyes, and the wolf... 

_NO! Do not look at it! Turn away! AWAY!_ Vasir lowered his gaze, before shifting his grip on the frost blade and driving upwards, neatly bissecting the creature in half. 

'What was that?' Vasir asked. ready to seek a new foe? 'Malificar?' 

_No._ The spirit replied. _Something much worse._


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

The pack charged at the oncoming wave of tyranids. Ragnar leapt forward, Wolf claws outstreched and tore into their ranks. He spun in a complete circle and cut the tyranids into shreds. Their attempts to pierce his armour were so pitifully useless that he almost laughed at it. Then he realised they were forming a wall of heaving flesh between the wolves and any bigger creatures that were out of sight.

As if on cue Vasir shouted 'The synapse creatures! They must be deeper in the tunel, push forward brothers! For the Allfather!' Ragnar howled and leapt forward. He kicked a termagaunt in the face as he passed overhead and watched it's face deform and then explode out the back of it's skull as his foot went through the beast's brain. The termagaunt collapsed in a heap.

He saw a warrior approaching him and he howled a challenge. The alien answered with a wailing shriek and charged. It swung it's claws at him. He ducked under the swing that would have cut him in half had he not dodged. He hurled himself forward but the beast shot him in the stomach with it's gun. The hail of projectiles failed to pierce the Son of Russ' armour but it knocked Ragnar back three paces.

It swung it's claws at him again and he met their swing with his Wolf claws. The energised blades of his Wolf claws cut through the tyranid's like butter. Ragnar grinned wolfishly and leapt forward. He jammed his claws into the tyranid warrior's gut and activated his jump pack. They flew upwards and he slammed the tyranid warrior against the ceiling before withdrawing his claws and swinging round, arms outstreched, cutting off the tyranid's remaining arms.

It screached at him and Ragnar just grinned, thrust his Wolf claws into the warrior's chest before kicking it off his blades with all his force. It slammed into the floor, close to death, and to finish it off he de-activated his jump pack and let himself fall. He landed with his claws through the warrior's skull.

He stood and howled in triumph before leaping once more into the fray...


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

With the final Tyranid synapse organism down, the smaller creatures squealed and ran, as a few of his battle-brothers pursued them. “Let them run!” Thorgir bellowed with a laugh. The victory hadn’t lasted a moment, when a second wave of the creatures began to rush headlong down a tunnel to their left, eyes glowing with malice. He scowled. “On me, brothers!” he shouted. The armored veterans ran through the dank tunnels, weapons glowing in the dark. “These tunnels have to lead somewhere!” he said spat, frustrated.

The Tyranids weren’t far behind them, now. Then, he got an idea. “Loki!” he bellowed, “Bring down the tunnel!” The Wolf Guard grinned, and swung his thunder hammer hard into the tunnel wall. The ceiling collapsed, falling under the lack of support. Loki backed up some to avoid the rest of the falling earth. Thorgir wiped his brow, sighing with distress. Then, he smiled, and began to laugh. The rest of his retinue joined in. “We showed them whose planet this is!” Thorgir laughed.

They continued on through the tunnel. The tunnel before them began to grow as they moved on, until it was large enough to fit a Warhound Titan. “Why would the Tyranids need so much space?” Ragnar asked. Thorgir merely shrugged. Then, he heard something scuttling along the walls. “Get ready Space Wolves…” he said grimly, as the tunnel began filling with terrible screeches. The Wolf Guard had invaded the Devourer’s territory, and these were the defense organisms.

Missions:
@Everyone: Genestealers are swarming through the walls of the cavern. Fortunately, there is enough room between us to take out many at range, which is highly advisable, since their rending claws can rip you apart.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Vasir*

With the creature lying dead before him, the surrounding creatures faltered. Elsewhere, he could hear the screeching sounds of the larger beasts and the empathic cries of the smaller creatures. He looked about, seeing his brothers had slain more of the leader organisms. 

_The pack is working well together._ He heard. _But do not get complacent. What does an enemy pack do when they are defeated?_

'They send a stronger attack.' Vasir said in a low voice. Sometimes he wondered if he ever sounded strange to the others, appearing to talk to himself. But he dismissed the thought immediately. There was still fighting to be had. He regripped _Glacios_ firmly and pressed forward, intending to leave as few of the fleeing bugs alive as he could. 

'Let them run!' Thorgir called from behind. Reluctantly, Vasir relented. 

'I was never fond of leaving foes alive my lord.' He said in response. 'Even one of these foul things could be the death of some poor man in the future if not killed now.' 

Reasoning it was pointless to try killing them all at this point anyway, they continued on. Vasir took point, a shimmering white wolf barely visible up ahead, almost as if it was guiding him. With a sudden moment of remembrance, he called back to Loki;

'So Loki, I was wondering if you managed to kill yourself one of those leaders?' He taunted. 'Unless I`m mistaken, you missed one, which would put me in the lead would it not?' 

(Loki responds...) 

Vasir gave a laugh and turned his full attention forward again. Suddenly he froze. The apparition he had been following was gone. Suddenly feeling very vulnerable and ill at ease, Vasir raised his sword in agitation. Never before had the wolf spirit completely left his senses. Something was wrong, very very wrong... 

'Something is coming...' Vasir said. His autosenses were alert, but even so he was tempted to remove his helmet. Suddenly he could see them. 'Genestealers!'

He sheathed his sword and dropped to one knee. Drawing his bolter, he racked the slide and let loose on full auto as his brothers did the same. It was near impossible to miss, their numbers were huge and every shell tore through one alien and scythed bits of bone and metal into the ones around it. 

The whole time he was firing, he was feeling a sense of being alone...


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

_'GENESTEALERS'_, THOUGHT OLRIC with a frown on his face, after his helmet registered what was coming in his direction. Knowing that he probably should have brought a heavy weapon on this mission, Olric decided against it, and fired his Plasma Pistol into the xenos horde, bringing down two without even bothering to aim.

"These creatures just don't know when they're beaten, do they?" boasted the Wolf Guard, to all of them that could here. His Plasma Pistol let out two shots once more, bringing down another couple of genestealers as though they were targets standing still. Not that the Rout prefered to train that way, for their chapter liked one on one, real fights in the training rooms. No simulations. 

After all, if the enemy wasn't real - there wouldn't be as much fight from the Vlka Fenryka. And that, Olric Tonison thought, would be a bad idea indeed. He wondered how such rule-abiding chapters like the Ultramarines and the Blood Angels coped with such pointless technology.

A few more shots from his Plasma Pistol resulted in several xenos corpses added to the several that were already dead. _This was a slaughter,_ thought Tonison. _And in our favour._


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

"Something is coming." The group paused as Vasir spoke, Uhtred sniffed the air, "Genestealers!"

Then suddenly the cavern was alive with movement as xenos swarmed from concealed nests in the walls. An advancing sea of claws and slavering fangs that glittered in the darkness of the tunnels. But their advance was not unnopposed, already his brothers had opened fire and the host rippled and reformed as it swallowed up the dead and dying, it's advance barely slowed by the hail of fire. Uhtred joined the firing line, storm bolter raised and spitting death, sweeping it across the front ranks of the genestealer horde, bodies blowing apart and forms wilting as the storm bolter paid it's deadly attentions to the vile xenos.

But there were still more of them, a flash to his right signalled the fire of Olric, his plasma pistol cutting through several of the aliens at once. Vasir's bolter was also making short work of the Tyranids, but even with his storm bolter added the horizontal hailstorm of bullets wasn't enough, the horde just kept coming and Uhtred could see that no matter how many they killed at range, there would still be a good many to close the distance. And they were deadly foes close up...


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

'So Loki, I was wondering if you managed to kill yourself one of those leaders?' He taunted. 'Unless I`m mistaken, you missed one, which would put me in the lead would it not?'

Loki looked puzzled, bugs with leaders? that didn't make sense, they were animals and didn't have a wolf lord so how could they have leaders?

this was an entirely new concept for Loki.

Prehaps this was only the start, what if the bugs could do other things? like drink ale?! then they would steal all his ale! Loki frowned, too much thinking.

Then someone shouted "genestealers" (what a silly word, you can't steal someones genes, especialy if they have a belt) and some bugs came out of no where.

Loki looked back a Vasir, shrugged and charged straight at the bugs.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

"Something is coming." The wolves stopped in their tracks as Vasir spoke "Genestealers!"

Ragnar snapped his head up as the xenos came scuttling from hidden lairs within the walls. His battle brothers opened fire and Ragnar looked down at his Wolf Claws. "Should have brought a gun," he muttered then shrugged and activated his jump pack. As he flew upwards he grabbed a frag grenade from the dispenser on his belt and hurled it into the center of the approaching horde of genestealers.

He howled, angled himself and activated his jump pack again. He was propelled at the approaching tyranids. He came in, feet first. His feet crunched into a genestealer's chest, snapping it's spine. He dived forward from his landing crouch and began lashing out, left and right.

He leapt over a genestealer's low swing and blocked it's high one with his Wolf Claw. They were evenly matched in strength for the tyranid was preventing himm from pushing it away. He grinned at it and suddenly headbutted the genestealer in the face. It stumbled back, regained it's wits and hissed at him, raising it's claws to strike at him without noticing his Wolf Claws coming towards it's head. He sliced the genestealer's head off and punched it.

It slammed into the Xenos behind his original foe whom he then impaled with his next lunge. A genestealer reared up behind him and put a claw through his backpack. The heavy ceramite stopped the blow but convinced him to escape before one speared his head. He activated his jump pack, jetting upwards but leaving the tyranid still clinging to his backpack.

A bolt round tore through the air and knocked the genestealer off him and it fell screaching to the floor of the tunnel. Ragnar looked across and saw that it was Uhtred Ironfist who had saved his life. He smiled his thanks to the grizzled warrior before falling back to the floor, preceded by three frag grenades.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

“Move!” Thorgir shouted, as the genestealers closed in on the Wolf Guard. The Space Wolves hurried forward, slashing and pummeling the few ‘stealers that got in their way. Glancing back, he saw Ragnar land behind them, and follow his brothers. The vast expanse was crawling with genestealers, as they continued to emerge from the walls. “Keep moving, Space Wolves!” Thorgir shouted over the din of screeches and shrieks. Finally, a large shape appeared in the distance, and at that moment, Thorgir knew their mission was at an end.

A giant being of muscle and carapace waited for them, staring them down with a cold, alien gaze. Its left hand ended in a whip-like contraption, and a large, red sword as its right hand. Below, the creature hefted a large weapon, its ammo tubes pulsing spasmodically. A large horn was positioned at the fore of the creature’s head, and it hefted the long weapon towards them. “The Hive Tyrant…” Thorgir murmured in awe. Such a being is nigh-indestructible; a master of the assault and an excellent long-range support platform.

“Go, Space Wolves! The Hive Tyrant must be killed!” Thorgir swerved around and slashed a genestealer across the face with his wolf claw. “I will only leave your side in death, my Lord!” Loki said humbly, as he turned around to assist his lord. “Foolish Loki!” Thorgir scowled, hiding his delight. The other Wolf Guard were slightly confused, but they knew what had to be done. If they all went after the Tyrant, the genestealers would surely assist it and, under the combined efforts, fell them then and there. They would have to honor the chapter, and complete the mission.

Meanwhile, back in the city…
“Emperor’s mercy…” the commander said in awe. “You see the truth now?” “Yes… It is truly the vision of victory…” The cultist priest inquired, “Do we have your support?” The commander continued to stare in awe at the holy being towering above him. “Yes. All PDF regiments retreating and changing objective: Eradication and extermination of all Imperial subjects and authorities.”

Missions:

@Loki: Do your best to assist your Lord in holding off the genestealers in close combat.

@Vasir, Ragnar, and Olrik: Go after the Hive Tyrant and attack it. Note that you aren’t allowed to kill it. The Hive Tyrant is armed with a Bonesword, a Lash Whip, and a Venom Cannon.

@Uhtred: Cripple the Tyrant. Note that you can only post AFTER the above three have already posted, because it is you who will be delivering the crippling blow. You do not KILL the Tyrant, merely wound it enough to the point of near-death. The Hive Tyrant is armed with a Bonesword, a Lash Whip, and a Venom Cannon.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Loki really really wanted to fight the bigger bug, he had a bet with Vasir. But Thorgir had told him to kill the other bugs.

Ale or Thorgir?

Ale or Thorgir?

His question was answered when the bugs ran at him, they had four arms and long claws, he sung his thunder hammer taking the head off one.
another clawed at his armour, Loki kicked it and it went through the into a cave wall.

loki continued to sweep his thunder hammer and splattered most of the bugs that came at him.
Loki looked at the hive tyrant, if he did kill that he would surely win the bet but he was stuck with these pathetic creatures. prehaps if he killed them quickly he could kill the bigger bug?

with that in mind Loki fought harder his thunder hammer became a weapon of doom not death, doom to all that came within reach.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Ragnar grinned as he gazed up at the Hive Tyrant. This was what he had expected to fight. He jetted upwards, doging a swing of it's Bonesword and slapped a krak grenade to it's chest. The lash whip gripped him and hurled him away, saving his life. It was almost funny, in an effort to kill him it had saved his life.

The Krak grenade went off. The Hive Tyrant reared back as the fixed grenade detonated. Ragnar looked up, hopeful but saw that his efforts had merely dented and blackened the Tyrant's carapace. Then he noticed a small gash in the armour. It swung it's Venom cannon round to face him and he dived to the side as the gun went off. It melted the ground where he had just been standing, eating through the solid rock in a matter of seconds.

He activated his jump pack once more and flew upwards. He found purchase in the area where he had placed the Krak grenade and dug his Wolf claw's into the hardened carapace. He peeled the armour open, getting a look inside the armoured carapace before the Tyrant pulled it's Lashwhip round his waist and smashed him against the floor. He climbed to his feet, dazed by the impact and watched as Olric and Vasir attacked the beast.

Not wishing to be outdone he ran at the huge tyranid. He skidded under a blow from the Bonesword and slashed his claws through the Lashwhip, severing it. He continued charging and skidded between it's legs, ripping his claws into it's left ankle as he did so...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Vasir*

The genestealers were getting closer. Vasir was teetering on the verge of despair in the absence of his wolf companion, but all the same a part of him utterly refused to give up. No, he would fight, he would win! The pack would endure or else Vasir would have no place in the next life... 

He drew _Glacios_ as the beasts got closer and countercharged. He cleaved three apart with contempt before they could land a blow, giving pause to the few who had followed. Suddenly, the feeling of emptiness at the disappearance of the spirit took on a far darker aspect. 

Something else was touching his mind now, something distant yet very close. He turned to the direction of the source, still fending off genestealer attacks as he saw what was assailing his mind so. 

It was an overfiend of the tyranids, designated a Hive Tyrant by Imperial magos. It was this that was interfering with his mind, perhaps it had also been responsible for removing the wolf spirit`s presence? 

In any case, it had to die... 

With a howl of bloodlust and focus, he charged. Ragnar was already closer and had begun the attack. Vair watched as he charged, mindful of the steadil increasing numbers of genestealers. He fended them off as he closed the gap, just as Ragnar attempted a daring slide below the creature`s focus. 

He succeeded in severing the alien`s left upper weapon, a lash whip. As it hissed in frustration, it had also noticed Vasir charging. Its eyes met the Wolf Guard`s and Vasir felt his resolve waver...

_...youwillfailjustgiveupandbecomeonewiththehiveitisyourdestiny..._

Vasir roared and shook his head free of the incoherent babble the alien attempted to fill his mind with. He swung his weapon with every ounce of might he could muster, tearing a gouge out of its lower weapon arm. In what was probably a reflex spasm, the biological gun discharged, the hail of crystalline projectiles missing Vasir by a matter of inches. He sliced again, severing the tube that fed into the weapon from the other arm. 

With a roar, it swung its massive sword, but its aim was off due to Ragnar`s attacks on its ankle. It fell forward at the critical point in the swing, allowing Vasir to bring his blade level with its head. He performed a downward swing, leaving a great gash where it`s left eye was. 

So caught up in exhileration, Vasir failed to notice the tail swinging around. It impacted heavily, sending Vasir skidding away a short distance...


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

The Hive Tyrant collapsed to the ground with a loud *thunk*. With the synapse severed, the genestealers reverted back to their natural, aggressive behavior, killing whatever is closest to them. The Broodlord of the swarm attempted to take control once more, but without a direct link to the Norn Queen, such a thing was nigh impossible. Genestealers ripped and stabbed each other in a frenzy. “Let’s go, Loki!” Thorgir shouted to his comrade who was clearly enjoying the fight. With a look of distaste, Loki reluctantly joined his Wolf Lord.

The two of them made it to the body of the felled Hive Tyrant. The Wolf Guard were shouting praises to Russ and the Allfather. “We did it!” Uhtred roared. “No you didn’t.” Thorgir said mockingly, as he stared into the helpless Hive Tyrant’s yellow eye. The creature was panting slowly, like a dying animal. Thorgir took another step towards it, and raised his wolf claw into the air. “For the glory of the Chapter!” He brought down the ancient weapon swiftly, punching through the Tyranid’s skull. 

Then, a surge of green energy flowed out from its body, and into Thorgir’s, using his wolf claw as a conduit. Thorgir howled as the energy violently surged into his body, coursing through his innards like stinging blood. Two of his Wolf Guard rushed forward and grabbed him, heaving him away from the Hive Tyrant’s corpse. RELEASE ME!

Thorgir clutched his head hard, and began to stand up. Ragnar rushed to help him up, but Thorgir simply batted his hand away. A Wolf Lord could not afford to look weak in the eyes of his Battle Brothers. He stood up himself, and looked around, embarrassed. “Well? That Hive Tyrant had to get in here from somewhere!” The Wolf Guard walked around the expanse, searching for the tunnel in which the beats had used to enter. “Over here, Brothers!” Olric shouted from across the expanse. The Wolf Guard quickened their pace, and within moments, they stood staring up a large, vast tunnel. The Wolf Guard had to shield their eyes, for at the end was… light.

The Wolf Guard ran up the tunnel, Thorgir leading at the for. No Tyranids had tried to attack them, as without the influence of a commander or synapse conduit, they were nothing more than wild animals. Some of these “animals” reformed into hunting broods, attempting to pursue and devour their prey regardless of their size, and others simply ducked out in dank dens and fired at whatever they felt threatened them.

The cold darkness of the tunnels was finally gone now, and the Wolf Guard inhaled a huge breath of fresh air. “The Tyranid is dead, brothers. We have completed our mission.” Thorgir said, finally. The Wolf Guard roared their approval. Thorgir’s vox began to blare. He quickly put his hand to the ear piece. “Vold to Lord Thorgir, come in Lord Thorgir! Dammit!” a gruff voice was panicking on the other line – it wasn’t often that Space Marines used profanity. “What’s wrong, Vold?” Thorgir demanded. “Allfather be praised, you’re alive!” Vold exclaimed with happiness. “Yes. We got the Hive Tyrant, but our Thunderhawk was shot down. We need a lift.”

The was a pause at the end of the line. “My Lord…” Vold began with despair, “they’re all dead.” “What!?” Thorgir roared into the vox. “That’s impossible! The third wave never even made it to the shore yet!” “No… It’s a new threat. One that we’re all familiar with. They attacked in the night. The PDF literally turned onto our Brothers on the outposts, and huge uprisings broke out sporadically throughout the city.” “Chaos…” Thorgir muttered. He clenched his fist hard. “But how did a few PDF and civilians annihilate our entire force positioned there?” “That wasn’t all that attacked us. They somehow managed to summon… Daemons. The ones that belong to the Blood God.”

Thorgir looked to the ground in despair. All his brothers were lost. Then, he voxed back, “Where are you, Vold?” “Me and a few Bloodclaws are hiding in a broadcast-station near the ocean that we’ve been using as a defense bunker against the Tyranids. The Chaos loonies never aspired to check it out.” Thorgir paused for a moment, and looked around at the worried faces of his Wolf Guard. “Understood. Hold tight, we’ll be there as soon as we can find a way across the ocean. Russ be praised.”

Missions:

@Vasir: You find a large, industrial shipment barge anchored near a factory. Alert everyone over the vox about this. Note that you are not allowed to go onto the boat. Refer below for enemy encounters.

@Everyone else: We’re stranded on this “island” that the tunnel led us to. Split up and search for a way off this place, so that we may regroup with Vold back in the city. Note that there are Tyranids running rampant on the island. Hormogaunts, Genestealers, Ravenors, and Gargoyles may attempt to charge you in the open, while Termagants and Hive Guard will lurk in dark, safe areas, shooting at whatever comes within range of them. These enemies may appear sporadically.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Ragnar howled in mourning and the others joined in with his call. The wolves, their mourning done, split up and headed out over the island. Ragnar continued directly on from the tunnel, Wolf claws activated and nose sniffing the air. He passed the burnt out hull of a truck and as he continued on a hormogaunt jumped at him from behind.

He spun and impaled it on his claws before tossing it away. A group of the beasts suddenly leapt from hiding and Ragnar met them head on. His rage was uncontrollable, his anguish at the death of his old pack brothers driving him forwards. He slashed his claws in a circle, killing and maiming the hormogaunts.

A genestealer reared up behind him and he spun and lunged a claw through it's eye. He ripped the claw free and turned, snarling but the hormogaunts had retreated at the death of the genestealer. Without the presence of a synapse creature they followed pack instinct, with the strongest being the leader and now that their leader was dead they cowered from him.

As he continued on a gargoyle swooped down and attempted to carry him off. He tore a claw through it's stomach before gripping one of it's wings and slamming it face down into the floor. He continued on...


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

THE WOLF GUARD made his way through the Island, departing from the rest of the group to investigate his surroundings. It was not long before he had lost sight from the others, and was extra aware. The Tyranids had infiltrators, the cursed Genestealers.

They could also come from the air, and from the ground. They could come from _anywhere_. As if on cue, a loud, alien shriek filled the air causing the Vlka Fenryka to glance up to find roughly a dozen xenos sweeping down on him from the skies. Taking a quick glance around him to check that there were no more, Olric powered _Fellblade_ into life, bellowed a warcry and charged into battle, his Plasma Pistol bringing down two winged beasts before he crashed into the xenos lines.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Vasir*

Vasir watched in elation as the Hive Leader was brought down, before rising to his feet and dispatching a few foolhardy genestealers who attempted to flank him. As Thorgir approached ad drove his claw into the beasts skull, a surge of energy passed between them. It almost looked as though the Wolf Lord was in pain, but it must have passed quickly because he was back on his feet and strong in no time. 

A howling entered Vasir`s senses, and his beloved wolf spirit companion was once more at his side. 

'You`re back.' Vasir whispered gratefully. 

_The Devourer tried to consume me, so I was forced to flee._ It said. _It was not my desire to abandon you._

Suddenly, Torgir`s vox chimed and they heard the conversation between him and Vold. Servants of Chaos? Here of all places?! Damn, it was getting worse by the minute. 

_Maleficarum._ The spirit spoke. _Be cautious Vasir, the pack will need all of its strength to overcome this._

'You don`t need to tell me twice.' Vasir grumbled. Upon Thorgir`s command, they had to search for a way back to where their brothers were trapped. 

-- -- --​
The group emerged onto an island it seemed, and so the quickest way back would obviously be to find a boat or some vessel they could use. Unfortunately as they fanned out to search, it looked as though there was preciousl little in the way of transports left intact. 

_That seems logical from the hunter`s perspective. Their tunnels enabled them to traverse the water, and destroying these vessels allowed them to isolate their prey._ The wolf was padding silently a short distance in front of him.

'Indeed.' Vasir agreed. 

Suddenly, a hissing sounded off to his right and a hail of projectiles impacted his pauldron and the side of his helmet, distorting his vision for a moment. He righted himself and drew _Glacios,_ heading towards a pile of damaged crates where the fire had originated. Crashing into them with a roar, he felt a chitinous form pop under his tread and saw three more gaunts flee from his presence. He gave chase, but they were too slippery. In the end, only one more fell to his blade before he left the others to run. 

Continuing his search, he approached a large pile of enormous shipping containers. There was a dock on the other side of this, he could tell by the loading crane still suspended above abandoned halfway through its task. 

But would the barge still be there? 

He broke into a run, steady and cautios of any more sneak attacks. Rounding the wall formed by the containers, he saw it. The wolf spirit howled at his side in sense of his elation, for the shipping barge was intact. 

'Lord Thorgir, Brothers!' He called over the vox. 'Converge on my position, I have found a transport!'


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Loki decided to continue on alone, he was looking for beer mostly.

he went on down a tunnel for about half an hour, he wasn't attacked by any tyranids which was strange. But Loki decided there were better things to do than look out for tyranids.

He moved with little attempt to hide himself from any threat, he never did bother doing that, he was just too big. The others had all gone different ways and Loki thought it would be good to be on his own.

After what seemed a long time of endless walking, for Loki that is, he came across and familair smell.
What was it?
Beer? it smelt like beer.
Could it be beer? he didn't know there was any beer down here.

Loki followed the smell, drawn to it, like a moth to a flame he followed the scent of what he loved most in this world.

So he did not notice whatever was in the shadows stir, as the thing uncurled from its hiding place and quietly followed Loki. He did not notice the shadows begin to move.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Uhtred moved away from his brothers, sniffing the air, his keen senses picking up the acrid stench of Xenos and the faint odour of death. There were still some here. He moved away from his brothers, moving around a ridge of rock rising sharply from the ground. Despite the smell, he couldn't see any xenos. Nothing, it was unusual, he would have expected at least a few groups this close to their tyrant, their ex-tyrant. His power fist flexed unconsciously...
___________________________________________________________

Vasir roared, bringing his frostblade down and through the Tyrant's whip as it made to hurl him away. Vasir struck again, but his aim was off as the beast stumbled, a ragged gash in it's ankle from Ragnar's claws. Then the massive beast's tail whipped around and crashed into him sending him flying. Uhtred roared at his brother's treatment and charged the last few paces, slamming his weight into the xeno's side. It rocked from the impact and turned to disembowel him, with an agility unassociated with terminator armour he ducked under the blow and punched it's leg. The armour their blistered and cracked under the baleful energies of the powerfist and the beast staggered. He fired a clutch of bolts into it's chest and then whirled, sending a devastating blow into it's thorax. The tyrant crumpled.

"We did it!"
"No", said Thorgir mockingly, "you didn't."
With that the Wolf Lord thrust his wolf claws into the beasts head, the long talons piercing chitin, skin and bone to finally penetrate the brain. With that blow, a surge of energy leapt up the talons and the Wolf Lord's body convulsed. Shocked, Uhtred rushed forward and pulled him away, but Thorgir pushed them away and clutched his head. The beast writhed inside him, anger and cunning broiling together into one being, Thorgir had mocked him, but now he was weak, it was time to strike, to take him. Pin him down and rip out his throat, gorge on his rich, warm, bl- _NO_! Uhtred thundered into his mind, driving back the beast, he was a Space Wolf, not a mindless beast. Not a mindless beast...
_____________________________________________________________

The alien chittering of tyranids pulled him back to reality as three Raveners crested the rise. Slithering down into the dip, launching their strange alien ammunition as they came. They pattered off his armour but one bit into his cheek, setting it's jaws and eating it's way into his flesh. He gasped and dropped his storm bolter, reaching back and grasping the wriggling grub by it's tail. He pulled it out, it's vile form struggling in his gauntlet, his blood was dripping from it and he could feel the breath whistling in and out of his cheek. Then the iron-rich, salty tang reached his tongue and a curtain of red came down.

He hurled the grub away and charged forward to meet the Raveners. His powerfist obliterated the first before it could react, and the second could only scratch feebly at his armour before his fist left a red ruin in place of it's torso. But he'd over reached and his blow had spun him round. The second Ravener leapt onto his back, it's tail wrapping around his body, pinning his power fist to his side. He struggled, but couldn't tear it free as it tried to claw at his face from behind. Then one of the limbs came in reach and he seized it in his other hand, his fangs clamped together and the alien taste of xeno blood filled his mouth as the creature screeched in pain and fell away. He turned and slammed a boot through it's head. He stood, panting, shaking his head out of it's red haze he looke at the limb in his hand. Disgusted at himself he tossed the offending item away. Before stooping to pick up his storm bolter. The beast still raged at him but he forced it down, it was not easy...


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

GIVE IN! WE MUST WORK TOGETHER! “Get out of my head!” Thorgir yelled as he sliced a feral hormogaunt with his wolf claw. Then, the vox buzzed to life. “Lord Thorgir, Brothers! Converge on my position; I have found a transport!” It was Vasir. WE MUST FINISH THIS… THE PREY IS WEAK!

He emerged over the hill, and spotted the industrial barge Vasir was talking about. He hurried down the hill, as the other Wolf Guard quickly arrived to rejoin them. “The docks are just around the facility” Vasir said. “Aie, I know” Thorgir replied. The Wolf Guard circled around, slicing through the chain-link fence with ease. A lone hormogaunt charged them in the open, but was quickly dispatched with a swing from Olric’s power weapon.

Within moments, the Space Wolves had arrived on the barge. It was a huge ship, made to deliver large industrial containers to the cities across the island. “Vasir,” Thorgir said “do you know how to move this thing?” Vasir looked at the controls. “I can try…” he said, knowing the wolf spirit would guide him. “Good.”

Then Ragnar spoke up, “Tyranids approaching!” “What!?” Thorgir snarled. EMBRACE ME! “Vasir! Thorgir shouted, "get this thing on the water, now!” he roared, slicing the chained anchor in half. “Battle-brothers, ready yourselves!”

Missions:
@Vasir: Hurry up and get the boat moving! No time for excuses, just do it!
@Everyone else: An endless tide of Tyranids are charging directly at us, hungry for flesh. Hold off the waves of genestealers, warriors, and hormogaunts until Vasir gets this barge off the docks.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

THE TYRANIDS CHARGED in unison as the barge was being manned by Vasir. There were beyond hundreds, that was for sure.

"For the Allfather!" howled Tonison, and unleashed a couple of accurate shots from his plasma pistol. The Tyranids had just breached the range of his weapon, and they were gaining ground as if there was something even worse following them, and they were simply speeding away from it. 

The Wolf Guard didn't need to glance up from his killing to be informed that several of his brothers had taken up his cry - which didn't stop him from hurtling shot after shot into the hordes of the xeno bastards that thought they could try to take this world from the Allfather.


Let them try, Olric vowed. _On my honour - their threat ends here_.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Uhtred raised the storm bolter and unleashed death into the Tyranid ranks. He took up Tonison's cry as he did so, "For the Allfather", snarling his defiance at the Tyranid Swarm. The beast inside snarled with him and Uhtred felt his gorge rise, how dare they oppose the might of the Space Wolves. The gun clicked empty, he cursed, and the beast took it's chance. His vision went red and he howled as he charged forwards, crashing into the tide like a rock hurled into the sea.

He whirled about, fists pulping flesh and sending chittering xenos skywards as he pounded into them with godlike force. He bit down on a struggling termagant as he hurled another into it's fellows. The ichor dripped down his chin and spattered his armour as he threw himself further into the tide, howling his defiance as their weak blows skittered of his terminator armour and the beast roared in triumph...


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Loki heard the others on the vox, they had found transport, which ment a ticket out of this place. But the smell of beer was overpowering. Loki was an alcholic addict and hadn't had a good drink in ages. He stopped and took a good sniff, his ability to seek out beer was a strange one.
Then he saw it; a unopened barrel of beer. it might still be fresh.
Loki bounded towards it like a small child obsessed and joyfully picked it up off the ground. Then he heard a strange hissing sound from behind him...
Loki turned to see a single tyranid, its talons rasied and teeth bared. The space wolf gripped his thunder hammer, he could take out one little bug. the area around him began to move and shift, more bugs were appearing.
Loki couldn't belieave it! they had tricked him with beer!

The tyranids began to close in, Loki could not see a way out.
he would have to make one.

Loki put the barrel of beer under his and took a tight hold of the thunder hammer. with a roar he charged straight at the tyranid circle around him. the creatures howled and jumped straight at him, talons and sycthes waving.
He swung his thunder hammer and took out the first few bugs with ease, he felt them come at all sides so he ran straight at them, his thunder hammer moving at great speeds.

Loki hit the tyranid circle and smashed straight through it, the creatures clawed at him and his precious beer. instead he did not stop, he ran straight towards the sound of battle.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Ragnar charged forward into the swarm. He howled in blood maddened rage and carved his way through their ranks like a raging hurricane. He tore through rows upon rows of hormoguants before spinning and thrusting both Wolf Claws through a genestealer's chest. The dying beast screeched and wailed at him, trying to attack him with it's claws. One of them slashed his face and he froze for a milisecond before the wolfen took over.

He tore the genstealer in half before leaping, feet first at another. He killed it swiftly before a large group of hormoguants jumped on him, bearing him to the ground with their sheer weight. He heard the sound of clumping footprints and his senses were so keen that he could hear the talon being raised. He activated the jump pack and flew horizontally forward.

He slammed into the warrior's legs, tipping it over before continueing on. He pressed both feet into the ground and pushed off, jetting upwards with the last remaining hormoguants falling from him. He cricled and jetted himself towards his comrades. A warrior blocked his path and he flipped over, htting it feet first and breaking it's spine instantly.

Another bound from it's falling corpse and he was back amongst his pack. He regained his wits in an instant and realised just how close he had come to losing his mind and his body to the beast within. He continued fighting to buy Vasir some time to get the boat to safety.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Vasir*

'Vasir, get this thing in the water now!' Thorgir shouted. 

'Grrr...' Vasir growled as he jumped on board and started loosing the mooring lines. He worked feverishly, occasionally being forced to stop and raise his bolter to a flock of gargoyles that bypassed the others of his pack. 'How does this even work?' As he always did when he needed guidance, he turned to the wolf spirit lingering on the edge of his senses. 

_You`re asking me? I`m just a wolf!_ It replied. 

'Of all the times to grow a sense of humour...' Vasir mumbled. 'Ah, screw it!' He drew _Glacios_ in frustration and cut through the chains, much easier than screwing around with knots and locks. 

He jumped back onto the pier and started to push the heavy barge down the launching ramp. Designed as it was for just such a launch, the task was easy. 

'Get on the boat! Now!' He bellowed. The barge was well underway now and would launch in a matter of seconds. Vasir climbed back over the rear rail and made a dash for the steering wheel, trusting that his pack mates would see to their own and each other`s survival. 

_This is good. You help your pack at every chance yet you can still place trust in their own abilities. You are a born pack superior. _

'I just do what I`m told...' Vasir muttered in reply.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

The freighter finally started moving, when Thorgir noticed something terrible – Loki wasn’t with them. He starred hopelessly into the mass of chittering Tyranids, when the Space Wolf emerged, valiantly holding onto something of apparently great importance. Then, with a look of solid determination, he leapt, landing hard on the boat. Thorgir rushed over to help him up. “What have you got?” Thorgir asked. Loki got up, panting. “I did it my Lord, I got… the beer…” Thorgir looked at the beer keg that lay on the ground. “YOU NEARLY KILLED YOURSELF FOR BEER!?” Thorgir yelled, kicking the keg off the boat. “NOOOOO!” Loki shouted in distress. “How did I ever initiate you into my Wolf Guard…?”
Ragnar sat down worriedly. He had allowed the Wulfen to take over him for a moment. A moment more, and perhaps he would have turned completely. He had to learn to control himself – he couldn’t afford to succumb to hatred and rage this far in the game.

The freighter moved on, and all the Wolf Guard talked amongst themselves, until the large city came into view before them. The sky above the city was a deep purple, the towering buildings black as shadows. Furies flew about the skyline, and perched upon great monuments of Chaos. Warp lightning flickered occasionally, and large eight-pointed stars pierced the sky. Clearly, this city has been devoured by Chaos, and was spreading.

Thorgir tapped his vox. “Vold?” “Yes my Lord?” “Where are you?” he asked, “We’re on a freighter heading towards the city”. “Great. We are in a broadcasting station near the ocean, at these coordinates.” He relayed the coordinates. “Understood. We’ll be there in ten minutes brother.”
“Sir!” A twisted looking figure, clad in the standard black PDF attire rushed in, popping a salute. “Sir, an industrial freighter has been spotted in the distance, moving towards us!” “What!? Who’s controlling it?” the commander roared. The soldier stood firm, “It appears to be more of those Space Marines we had dispatched.” “More of those frakking Emperor-lovers!?” He growled, getting up from his chair. “Assemble all the men in the area in which they are headed, and form a defensive perimeter. We will crush them before they even land!”

Within minutes, the shore was full of hellgun-totting worshippers, both PDF and cultist alike. Autocannons were deployed, and the commander himself stepped to the front, sniper rifle in hand. He looked through the scope with gleaming red eyes, and fixed one’s head in his crosshairs. “Die, you frakking puppy.” He scowled, harshly yanking back the bolt.

GET DOWN! Thorgir dropped to the ground immediately, just a heavy bullet panged into the wall where his head was a moment ago. The other Space Wolves immediately regarded the city shore, where dozens of cultists and PDF soldiers stood, eagerly awaiting the order to open fire. In the middle of them was a veteran-looking commander, eyes fiercely red, a scowl on his mouth, and sniper rifle in hand. Thorgir looked to Ragnar, despairingly. “You know what you need to do, brother.” he murmured. Ragnar fixed a smile to his lips, and shot off with his jumppack, just as the hellguns started blazing.

Missions:
@Ragnar: You land near the enemy commander. He wants to challenge you one-on-one. He drops his sniper rifle and equips his long, sleek power sword holstered at his waist. He is a master-swordsman, but not as good as one of my Wolf Guard!
@Loki: You find a pack of Furies landed onto the rear of the freighter. Take them out.
@Everyone else: Take out your bolters/pistols and fire into the line of Chaos-worshippers. They will die easily, and their hellguns will do only minimal damage, if any. Note that their Autocannons will be considerably more dangerous .


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Ragnar slammed into the ground like a thunderbolt throwing back the cultists around him. He stood from his crouching position and walked towards the enemy commander. He had a smile fixed on his face as he activated his wolf claws. The commander, having dropped his sniper drew his power sword from his waste. "Die servant of the False Emperor," the traitor roared and swung his power sword. Ragnar parried it, all concentration and focus. The officer swung again, once again Ragnar parried. A third stroke he dodged and the officer, believing Ragnar was off balance lunged.

Ragnar spun, knocking the lunge away with one hand and sending the other straight towards the guardsmen's heart. The man leapt backwards away from the scything claws and watched Ragnar, wary now. Ragnar leapt forward, attacking fast without giving his opponent to do anything but parry. He struck fast like a lighting bolt. He sliced a claw into the man's left hand, severing it but the Chaos worshipper did not give up. Ragnar, as he fought, wondered how his brothers were faring in their fight...


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

PLASMA PISTOL MET traitor flesh as Olric scored another kill, unleashing all he could into the lines of the Chaos Forces, not backing down and not going anywhere.

They were no match for The Guards of Thorgir, Tonison thought. No Match. 

The traitors were still charging across No Man's Land towards them, as Hellgun bullets grazed Olric's left arm, chipping his grey coloured armour.

The Wolf Guard snarled, and leapt forward towards the Chaos Forces, The Allfather's name on his lips.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Loki found himself, once again, fighting on the sidelines.
"Loki! Take out those furies!" Lord Thorgir had said, Loki wanted to fight the humans not some wierd-looking bats, and he had lost his beer.
well, Thorgir had kicked it over the side.

The Bats or furies or whatever they were called surged at Loki in a dark cloud, talons and teeth sharp enough to tear flesh like butter.
The Wolf guard terminator readied himself and readied his thunder hammer.

within seconds they were upon him, The thunder hammer flew through the air and broke the ranks of furies but they reformed and attacked again. Loki felt them claw at his terminator armour, searching for a weak point.
He brought the thunder hammer, crackling with powerful energy through the swarm again. some furies were sent flying into the distance but there was no real effect.
So Loki let go of his weapon and shifted its weight into his left hand and punched the nearest fury straight in the face.

he heard a crack and it fell to the floor, Loki grinned and carried on fighting.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Ragnar swung his wolf claw in a savage uppercut that went straight through the treacherous commander's head. The red gleam left the cultist's eyes as he slumped. Ragnar ripped his claw free and kicked the corpse backwards at his cowering troops. He threw back his head and howled at the sky.

He turned towards the location of his friends and activated his jump pack. He jetted through the air towards his pack, las bolts flying all around him. He slammed into the turf with an earth shattering crash that would have broken the bones of any non astartes. Ragnar clambered to his feet and charged through the crowd of Chaos worshippers, cutting his way to where his fellow wolf guard and their lord still fought.

He dived over the last cultist and rolled to his feet. Now, in the company of his brothers, he turned and resumed the fight...


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Uhtred roared with fury as the Chaos line surged forwards. He raised the storm bolter in his fist and clenched the trigger, shot after shot impacting the line, each bolt snatching a man off his feet. But still they kept coming, there were so many he could not miss and for every warrior that fell, 3 stepped forward to fill his place.

Ragnar had already soared off to challenge the leader but the horde continued it's charge. With a roar Uhtred hurtled forwards like a battering ram, bulling his way into the host. The beast began to rise again as he lashed out on both sides, pulping bodies and blowing them apart with fist and bolter as they swarmed around him. Their blows bounced of his armour, barely scratching the paintwork as he whirled this way and that. He was unstoppable, impervious to their blows and striking with the force of a thunderbolt as he tore a great rent through their ranks. But still they kept coming. He howled in defiance and felt his vision mist over, rending and tearing his way through the mass of bodies, he felt the Wulfen rise...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Vasir*

Vasir heard the sound of gunfire as they reached the other side. Heretics, hundreds of them had gathered and were opening fire on the approaching barge. The leader was stood at their head, the one who had instigated the first shot for the wolf lord`s head. Thorgir looked to Ragnar, and with a smile and a nod the wolf guard took flight. 

Vasir and the others meanwhile had begun to take fire from the other heretics. 'Traitorous cowards!' Vasir snarled, drawing his bolter. Propping it one handed on the edge of the driver cabin whils keeping his other hand on the wheel, he guided them steadily towards the sure, angling the vessel slightly so his brothers could continue to fire.

_They are no pack. They are a rabble, a heard of prey to be culled._ The wolf snarled. 

'How fitting that the wolves have come.' Vasir growled. 'To hunt and kill those too weak to survive in the Imperium`s greater numbers.'

_Beware however. Even the cornered prey can damage an overconfident predator. Do not lose yourself to arrogance._

'Indeed not. Not at a time like this.' Vasir replied. He snapped a piece of railing off the side of the cabin and used to to wedge the wheel into the correct position to keep the barge sailing true. He then exited the cabin and stood at the edge of the railing alongside Uhtred and Thorgir. He raied his bolter and took steady , precise shots, seeking out those who had the look of sergeants and veterans. 

Most of the enemy shots went wide, but there were a few good shots out there who landed consistently accurate shots. `Twas a shame for them that power armour was so efficient. 

_LOOK OUT!_ A howling filled Vasir`s senses as the spirit cried out a warning. Too late, the old wolf guard saw the autocannon swivel to aim at him, and loosed a volley of shots in succession. The first hit him squarely in the chest, blowing a chunk clean out of his armour, The seconf impacted his bolter, destroying the holy weapon in a hail of shattered metal. The third impacted the railing behind him, showering his back with shrapnel and throwing him to the deck of the ship. 

Mournful howling emanated from the wolf as it shared in his pain. 

'Damn cowards,' Vasir growled. 'Brothers, anyone have a spare pistol they can lend me?' His voice was course and he struggled to breathe. It was entirely possible that the first shot had collapsed a lung or two, but Vasir would be damned if a little thing like mortal injury was going to stop him now.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

“Death to the heretics!” yelled a voice from beyond the garrison of cultists, followed by bestial howls. Grey armored warriors charged into the enemy’s ranks, smashing and slicing with their chain swords. The freighter drifted into the shore, and Vasir quickly yanked on the lever, accidentally severing it from the mechanism in the process. Thorgir and his Guard leapt off the platform, and regarded the few remaining Chaos-worshippers fight against impossible odds against the new assailants. “Lord Thorgir, I am glad to meet you once more, although not under these dire circumstances…” Thorgir stepped forward, his Wolf Guard mopping up what was left of the cultists. “Well, at least you came at the right moment, brother,” he said to Vold. Vold looked behind him hurriedly, and called his Bloodclaws over. “We must go back to the station; the heretics know where we are now.”

The Space Wolves stood quietly for a moment. Then, Vold spoke up, “We’re asking to be killed.” “I agree. What is this station used for?” “It is used for broadcasting news throughout the city.” “How so?” Vold looked confused, but answered, “Radio, public and personal pict screens, all forms of media. Why do you ask?” Thorgir walked towards the controls, and said demandingly, “Because we’re not just going to wait here like cowards for that Chaos filth to come kill us. Now hook me up.”

Immediately, the entire city lit up as the pict screens flashed to life, even the ones that were nearly shattered in the uprising, displaying the large, burly face of a Space Wolf. Blood-red daemons and cultists alike froze in their tracks to look up at the gigantic screens. The man spoke with a hard voice, with a clearly concealed rage behind every word. “Denizens of Chaos, I, Lord Thorgir, have returned from my hunt to cleanse this planet of the Tyranid threat. I am appalled that the people with which I came by my own will to protect would turn against us. With me, I have brought five strong and savage fighters, who have served me, and supported me for hundreds of years in battle. We declare a challenge to the leader of this movement. Should he not answer within the next five local minutes, we will send a distress call to Imperial authorities, who will not hesitate to condemn this cursed planet to Exterminatus.” The screens flashed off.
Of course, Thorgir well knew that he would not be able to call the Inquisition from down here on the planet without anyone to transmit the message from space, but he hoped that the enemy was dumb enough to believe him, and from his experience with battling the forces of Chaos, he knew that they would be.

“By the Allfather… They’re pouring out of the city!” exclaimed Olric. Thorgir hurried over to the window, and looked outside. A swarm of robed figures and savage-looking daemons poured out of the city, converging on the broadcasting station. Thorgir looked in all the faces of his Wolf Guard, then into the Bloodclaws, then finally into Vold’s. “Battle-brothers… We make our final effort to regain the Chapter’s honor, and beat back the forces of the Ruinous Powers once again. Chances are high that we will die today, but so long as we steel ourselves in our faith in the Allfather, we can hope to at least defeat the general who caused all of this, and earn a saga that has been written in our blood.” He rose his wolf claw into the air. “FOR THE ALLFATHER, FOR RUSS, FOR OUR FALLEN BROTHERS, AND FOR THE CHAPTER!” The Wolf Guard howled and yelled, as they charged out the door.

The station was completely surrounded. Thousands of Chaos lackeys had came. A huge, hulking daemon stepped forth from the mob. A “Bloodthirster”, as Thorgir recalled. “Emperor-worshipping scum,” it began, in a deep, harsh tone, “I have come, and I will not leave until your immortal soul burns in Khorne’s furnace, and your skull sits upon His mantle! I challenge you to a fight to the death.” It said, holding out its large axe. Thorgir stepped forward eagerly. “I will fight you, and I will be the one holding your head high, spilling your blood onto the ground before me.” The Chaos denizens laughed manically. The Bloodthirster rose a fist into the air, and all fell silent. “Now, Space Marine, we will see who is the strongest… Meet MY champions.”

Five burly daemons emerged from the crowd, flaming hellblades in hand, and a violent, battle-hungry look upon their twisted faces. Thorgir’s Wolf Guard came up to his side, and each fixed their gaze upon their own daemon. “Come witness the Allfather’s wrath! Charge!” Thorgir shouted, as the final battle had begun.

Missions:
@Loki: The Herald Uht’baa challenges you to a fight. He is the largest of the Heralds, with very dark skin, and a large, heavy hellblade.
@Ragnar: The Herald Ni’Tehn challenges you to a fight. He is the swiftest, quickest of the Heralds, blood red, with two short hellblades in each hand.
@Olric: The Herald Buh’Ka challenges you to a fight. He is the slowest one of the Heralds, but he hits the hardest, and is extremely resilient, armed with a long, broad hellblade.
@Uhtred: The Herald Myr’Ta challenges you to a fight. He is the fiercest one of the Heralds, his skin a bright red, and wields two long hellblades.
@Vasir: The Herald Gong’Alt challenges you to a fight. He is fast, and succumbs momentarily into fits of insane rage. He wields a long hellblade and a living whip.

NOTE TO ALL: You must kill the Herald in this update – no lingering .


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

"Fight me whelp," one of the heralds hissed. Ragnar smiled wolfishly "as you wish." The two leapt towards each other. Ragnar thrust with his claws and the demon parried with it's twin hell blades. It began to spin, slowly at first but quickly gaining speed. It became a blood red blur. "Hit me now foolish mortal," it laughed mockingly.

Ragnar grinned. "As you wish," he laughed and activated his jump pack. He jetted into the sky. The demon whirlwind began to rise into the sky. "That will not save you from me," the demon snarled. "Who said anything about escaping," Ragnar said and turned himself till he was facing the demon. He then activated his jump pack.

He flew straight and true and smashed into the demon. It suddenly stopped spinning and began to fall, being propelled faster and faster towards the ground by Ragnar's weight and jump pack. They slammed into the ground like a comet, causing a crater in the ground. Ragnar stood and raised his arm to deliver the killing blow.

The demon kicked him backwards and leapt to it's feet. It snarled and slashed at him. Ragnar blocked with his claws and both stood, heaving against each other. Ragnar's boots were dug into the turf at the edge of the crater and this gave him an edge and he very slowly began to push the herald back. It snarled at him "you will never beat the mighty Ni’Tehn, beloved son of the Blood God."

It heaved at him and Ragnar dug his boots in even further, still pressing forward. Ni’Tehn's feet began slowly sliding back across the ground. The demon raged at him, spitting and snarling. Ragnar snarled at it and then kicked it in the leg. It crumpled for with only one leg it could not support itself against Ragnar's attack.

He knocked it's hellblades aside and gripped it by the throat. He lifted the flailing demon up before slamming it's head off the floor again and again. He threw it across the crater. It pushed itself up and turned to face him but Ragnar had already covered the ground between them. "For Russ and The Allfather," he roared and brought his claw down through it's skull.

He ripped it free as the demon's thoughts entered his head. He saw the death of the space wolves who had been in the city. He fell to his knees as the demon's memories of the slaughter filled his mind. He saw his old pack being butchered by those they had sought to protect. In a final, desperate attempt to end the visions Ragnar began ripping apart the herald's body.

He fell backwards as suddenly the visions ceased. The demon's disembowelled corpse that was gripped in his wolf claws dissolved into a pile of dust and a blood red cloud flew out from the corpse and to the sound of screams of hate faded away into the distance.

Ragnar stood, shakily and turned to see how his battle brothers faired...


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

The Herald nearby, howled a warcry thus directing Olric's attention from his most recent kill, letting the body dropping to the floor as the Wolf Guard answered the traitor's call.

"My name is Herald Buh’Ka, You must challenge me!" exclaimed the Herald, and Olric snorted in disgust. Heretics never lasted long...

This one seemed to be the slowest of all of the Heralds, and boasted a fearsome long and broad hellblade. Bellowing a feral warcry in response, Tonison leapt into battle, cutting the head of a traitor that stood in his way with one clear sweep of _Fellblade_, and meeting the weapon of the traitor as he brought it up.

"You will not last long against me," snarled the Herald.

"You're not even an astartes, whelp," responded Tonison, firing a shot from his Plasma Pistol. "Let alone a Vlka Fenryka."

"What's that 'posed to mean?" questioned the Herald, and the Wolf Guard ignored his question, pushing the traitor back into his own lines. 

However, he held his ground. Bringing _Fellblade_ up again, Olric found his weapon blocked by the slow-moving opponent, but instead of continuing the duel, he simply brought his Plasma Pistol to bear and fired two, short bursts at his opponent.

Both were on target, and both blows were fatal. The Guard of Thorgir didn't even need to have fired the second, he reflected as the enemy crumpled in a heap beneath him. Olric bounded over the corpse, in search of more enemies to kill.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

The Herald of Khorne, Ubt'baa stood before Loki. the daemon was large and muscular carrying a very large hellblade, it snarled and then spoke to him; "I challenge you, weakling"
Loki's eyes narrowed then he readied his Thunder hammer, "Ok" he grunted. Suddenly the two giants charged at each other and holy metal met warpsteel with a clash that sounded like thunder. Loki brought his heavy thunder hammer back and the daemon parried it with his hellblade, then Ubt'baa lunged but Loki blocked it.
"I am immortal! you cannot destroy me!" the great daemon screeched
The long handle of the thunder hammer and the hellblade met across the two champions, forming an X. the two strained under each other's strength.
"Die mortal! I am the Fury!"
with a loud scrape the two weapons came away and the thunder hammer went round Loki's side and at the daemon, the mighty hellblade sent it away.
"i will claim your skull for my master!" it howled and then ran at Loki, the giants met and gripped each other. Both were pushing on one another but neither were moving.
Ubt'baa tried to lift up his hellblade and bring it down but Loki grinned the wrist of his sword arm. With an almighty grunt Loki twisted the arm and the blade skidded off.

The daemon looking suprise and Loki let go then swung his thunder hammer; the hammer head hit the daemon in the stomach and it collasped into the floor.
Loki leapt upon the foul creature, dropped his hammer and gripped it's neck.

The herald of Khorne flailed madly and howled in fury.
"You have won this day mortal! but i will return and then I will take my revenge! then you head will hang from my waist!"
The giant gripped the head of the other giant and grinned; "I don't think so" Loki said and with all his strength Loki pulled the daemon howled in pain, not fury.
"You cannot kill me! for i am immo-"
The head came away from the daemon's neck, blood splattered all over his hands.

Loki stood up high to all that could see, put his right leg on Ubt'baa's body and roared holding the herald's head up high.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Vasir*

Vasir faced down his daemonic adversary with a sense of cautious optimism. Wounded though he was, it was still a battle of martial skill, and in that regard, Vasir was quite confident. The Bloodletter Herald wielded a whip, which would mean he would fight comfortably at a medium distance from the Wolf Guard he faced. Vasir`s goal was clear, disarm him of the whip, and fight blade to blade. The sword wielded by the daemon was of similar size to _Glacios_ but had nowhere near the grace of the wolf`s elegant weapon. 

'You are mine, mortal.' The Daemon snarled, pointing his blade at Vasir. 'As you cry before the Brass throne, be sure to tell Khorne that it was Gong`Alt who bested you, not that whelpling Tha`Aktos!' 

'Haha.' Vasir laughed back at the daemon. 'Sounds like you have some inferiority issues. Sounds to me like I have little to worry about.' He drew his frost blade and gestured to the daemon. 'So you fancy yourself the better fighter? Prove it to me.' 

'YOU DARE INSULT ME?!' Gong`Alt screamed and charged, his whip flailing out ahead of him... 

- - -​
The fight was watched impassively by a pair of lupine eyes. Vasir`s wolf spirit guide followed each move carefully. He could see the thread beginning to fray. Vasir`s time was drawing near, but this daemon, this maleficar, was threatening to cut the thread prematurely. Ordinarily the spirit could only spectate, being as it was a being of another realm. 

This time however, the foe was as much spirit as it was real. What manner of guide would not aid his charge should the need arise...?

- - -​
Vasir was tiring quickly, but the daemon`s attacks were incoherent and poorly aimed. If he could goad the creature into overcommitting just a little more, he may be able to finish it in one fell swoop. 

But then something unexpected happened. The whip, with a sentience all its own, began to coil around Vasir`s arm, pulling his centre of gravity off balance and causing him to stumble. In a moment of arrogance, Gong`Alt swept the flat of his blade under Vasir`s legs, throwing the astartes ont his back. Raising the sword high, the bloodletter herald sang his praises to the blood god as he prepared for the final decapitation. 

Suddenly a blur of white flashed past and the daemon shrieked in pain. Vasir followed the object, and much to his surprise saw the wolf spirit, molten brass trailing behind it as it slowed its momentum from the attack. He then looked back up at his foe, surprised to see that the hellblade the daemon bore was gone, along with much of the creature`s hand. 

'How can this be?!' Gong`Alt screamed, staring stupefied at the stump at the end of his arm. 

'You`ve lost, daemon!' Vasir bellowed, severing the whip in two as he pushed himself to his feet. Delivering a thunderous kick to the herald`s chest before it could recover, he pushed it on its back on the ground and raised _Glacios_ high. 'Be sure to tell your blood god that it was _Vasir_ of the _Vlka Fenryka_ that defeated you!'

He then swung his frost blade in a wide unforgiving arc, decapitating the bloodletter herald in one swift strike. He turned and nodded his thanks to his lifelong guide as the daemon`s flesh melted into a pool of molten brass slag before dissolving into nothing. 

Despite his fatigue, there was still a battle to resolve, so Vasir would not yet allow his body to rest...


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Thorgir clenched his teeth as he fought. The Bloodthirster was larger than him, and had more stamina, but what it didn’t have was brains. Khorne daemons fought solely based on the emotion of rage – something that builds and swells until it becomes uncontrollable. All he had to do was dodge the daemon’s attacks long enough, and the rage will grow to such an extent that his foe will do something foolish, leaving Thorgir with his chance to kill it. As far as he was concerned, the other Wolf Guard were doing alright in their fights, although they were hard-pressed as well. CALL ME! WE CAN WIN THIS TOGETHER! Thorgir growled and leapt to the side, just as the flaming axe head crashed down next to him. The Bloodthirster snarled in rage. Thorgir was simply too fast.

RELEASE ME NOW! WE WILL WIN! WE WILL WIN! Thorgir roared at the voice in his head. “Never! I am the Allfather’s servant! Not yours, filthy xeno!” The Bloodthirster roared in hatred and charged forward, his flaming axe high over his head. This was Thorgir’s chance.

He charged towards the rampaging daemon, and leapt. He sheathed his wolf claw into the monster’s muscled leg and flung himself upward. The Bloodthirster howled in pain, and thrashed around, trying to grab him, but he was too fast. Thorgir already had his second wolf claw stuck into its back, and threw himself upward, landing onto its neck. “RAAAAAARGH!” It roared with hatred and fury, thrashing around violently. “FOR THE FALLEN!” Thorgir yelled, as he brought the wolf claw down into the daemon’s neck, severing the spinal cord. The Bloodthirster slumped to its knees and fell with a crash.

Thorgir looked up to the sky, kneeling over the enemy’s corpse. “I did it… I avenged the company…” The Wolf Guard around him had finished with their fights, and now rushed over to their Lord’s side. Then, images of all his fallen battle-brothers hammered before his eyes in swarms, the faces constantly changing within seconds: His Bloodclaws getting torn to shreds as red daemons got at them, his loyal grey hunters holding out against impossible odds to a horde of raving cultists, while the long fangs tried vainly to help, just to be picked up and flung by a swarm of laughing furies. All his battle-brothers dead. One hundred of them. He left them to die. RELEASE ME! Thorgir roared to the sky, and a synaptic shockwave shot forth from his kneeling body, knocking many off their feet.

In an instant, dozens of Tyranid organisms burst forth from the waves, rage in their eyes. Dozens soon turned to hundreds, and then thousands. Carnifexes, Hierophant bio-titans, and Tervigons were present amongst these. This was the hammer blow – the third and final wave of a Tyranid invasion, and they were hungry – hungry for the Chaos denizens that fought vainly on the shore. Thorgir and his Guard had stopped it from reaching the city when he killed the Hive Tyrant, but they stayed – they waited beneath the waves until a new leader would rise up, and lead the final slaughter upon their prey-world. With the Hive Tyrant dead, the only way to achieve this synaptic influence was by transmitting it into another organism… the one who ended the Tyrant’s life.

The Wolf Guard backed away, staring at their Lord in astonishment. “I’m… I’m so sorry…” Thorgir muttered with a warped voice, as he fixed his Wolf Guard with a sterile, alien gaze. “It was an honor…” His eyes were a deep yellow, his pupils now large slits. Then, he flung his head back and roared.

Missions:
@Everyone: Your Lord issues you one order, and one order alone: “KILL MEEEEE!”
Notes: Thorgir is armed with dual wolf claws. He is in power armor. His natural Space Wolf aggression has been further enhanced by the Hive Tyrant’s influence. He is also faster, stronger, and more resilient now.
This is your final mission as his Wolf Guard, so you may choose your fate - you either die, or you wound him. Note that your choice WILL affect the outcome of this RP.

(Sorry Jack, you're just going to have to post the previous update in this one)


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

OLRIC TONISON glanced up at the others, the Hive Tyrant dead - but they now had a much bigger problem.

Their Wolf Lord was... asking them to kill him. His natural aggression had been further enhanced by the Tyrant's influence, and was now much more of a threat to the Wolf Guard then the Tyranids posed, if the bearer of _Fellblade_ was being honest.

This was also the first time that since joining the ranks of the Wolf Guard, Olric had not been sure what to do. Glancing at the others, he questioned, "Should we trade blows with our Jarl? (*A/N:* _Jarl is another word for Wolf Lord, I believe_), or should we let him kill us and not have the blood of Thorgir on our hands?"


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

*Vasir*

'It was an honour...' Thorgir began to tremble as waves of tyranids erupted all around and began to feast on the cultists. 'Kill Meee!'' The wolf lord screamed. His eyes glossed over, glowing with a dull intelligence, one that Vasir had seen before. It had been in the eyes of the Hive Tyrant... 

'Should we trade blows with out jarl?' Olric asked. Vasir almost recoiled in shock before realizing that his packmates were not as sensitive to the ways of the spirits as he. 

'We have no choice!' Vasir growled. 'He is our Lord Thorgir no longer, can you not see? The xenos has taken his mind, it is our duty now to grant him release!' 

Vasir took a step towards Thorgir, raising _Glacios_ in salute. 'It has been an honour...' 

He then purged all thoughts, all memories of who Thorgir had been from his immediate mind, to be replaced with the image of the foul alien who had possessed him. Darting in, he swung his sword towards the alien`s false throat, hoping to end the fight as swiftly as possible. But the tyranid raised its stolen wolf claws and blocked, grinning maliciously as it counterattacked. 

Vasir duelled with his former lord, trading blow for blow, surprised at the sudden speed and strength the former wolf possessed. 

An unseen claw punched Vasir`s wrist. Caught off balance, he was forced on the defensive. It was futile however, as that single moment of weakness had all but destroyed his focus. A sweeping claw from his opponednt disarmed him of his blade and the follow up strike tore his chest region to ribbons. The possessed astertes kicked out, sending Vasir flying backwards into the snow. 

He lay still, and his breathing stopped... 


---- ---- ----​

_Colours. Everywhere, there were colours. Vasir opened his eyes, no longer was he fighting a possessed wolf lord. He was on another plane now, in the middle of a vast forest. The sky was above him, like an ocean of pristine blue permeated by clouds of purest white. 

Where am I?

Home.

Where? What?!

He looked around further. From the trees, a wolf had emerged. With white fur and yellow eyes. It was his guide, the wolf who had been his companion since his induction! 

Why am I here? 

This is where you belong. Every pack needs a beta. You had a task to fulfil, one that is now completed. It is time for you to return to your true pack. It was my duty to bring you here. 

As it spoke these words, more wolfves began to appear in the forest around him. They stepped from the trees and shadows as if they were ghosts. Vasir moved to join them, looking back at himself. His was a grey pelt, and his four legs were stout and strong, his fangs gleaming and sharp.

In time our pack will be complete. The time draws near, when everything will end. 

Vasir saw one wolf among them, bigger and instantly he knew this was the alpha. 

The Wolftime approaches... _


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

"KILL MEEEE!" Lord Thorgir screamed.
the tyranid hive mind had possessed him, and now it wanted to kill them, unless they killed him. If they didn't the world would be consumed by a new tyranid hive fleet and everything had been for nothing.

How could they kill one of their own? sure Thorgir had nearly got them killed, made them fight daemonic heralds, made him lose his bet with Vasir and kicked his beer over the side. But he was their boss, their leader, how could they kill him? Loki was very loyal to Thorgir and to take his life would be the last thing he would ever want to do.

But he had ordered them to do it, so it would be done.

Loki gripped his thunder hammer, and marched towards Thorgir, he rasied his thunder hammer and brought it down against him.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

"Vasir," Ragnar howled in anguish as he watched his brother fall. He leapt forward at his former Wolf Lord and rammed his claws at Thorgir's heart. The possessed wolf blocked and counter attacked with astonishing speed but Ragnar leapt away. He charged forward once more and locked his claws with the man he had once risked his life to save. There were tears in Ragnar's eyes as he pushed forward. The former space wolf shoved and Ragnar flew backwards. His lord's strength had been increased by the Tyranid Hive Tyrant's possession of his body and the Wolf Lord tossed him away with ease. Ragnar smashed into the ground and climbed to his feet.

He was unsteady at first but then he shook his head as if clearing the sweat from his eyes and leapt at his Lord. Thorgir batted him casually away and Ragnar crashed back into the snow but still he did not give up, climbing once more to his feet and hurling himself at his Lord. His feet slipped as he charged forward but the slip saved his life. Thorgir's claw came scything around and would have beheaded Ragnar had he not slipped. The Wolf Guard lunged his claws into Thorgir's leg and the former Wolf Lord howled in pain. He swung a claw down and it cut into Ragnar's shoulder.

The Wolf Lord kicked him in the head and, pressing both his claws through Ragnar's stomach hurled him away to land face first in the snow. Ragnar's life flashed before his eyes. His old packmates feating and fighting. His victories and his losses. All of it flashed through his mind. His vision faded slowly but then something flashed in his head.

It was an image of Vasir. Of his bloodied corpse lying in the snow just like Ragnar was lying now. The vision filled Ragnar with an uncontrollable fury and he leapt to his feet. He was severely wounded and would need medical aid if he was to survive but his rage kept him going. He charged at his former Lord and the part of Ragnar's mind that was still rational thought it saw a flicker of surprise in the possessed Wolf Lord's eyes. He activated his jump pack and flew into the sky before letting himself fall. He landed with a crash, sending Thorgir stumbling before leaping forward.

The beast within him howled in triumph as he charged for it had taken control...


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Thorgir howled to the sky, panting like a wounded wolf. He charged at Olric Tonison. He no longer ecognized them as his battle-brothers. They were prey. They were biomass. The swarms of Tyranids continued in the slaughter, mercilessly scything through cultists and daemons alike, with little resistance.

Missions:
@Olric and Loki: You must choose to either wound your Lord, or die. This will affect what ending this RP gets.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

THE SWARMS OF Tyranids continued the slaughter, cutting through cutilists and daemons alike, not caring whom they felled with blow after blow. Their Wolf Lord charged directly at Tonison, no longer recgonising his former comrades. 

Olric then knew what must be done. Turning to Loki, he exclaimed, "Brother! We must end this! Now!"

Not waiting for a response from his companion, he powered _Fellblade_ once more into life, and howled forward to meet his Jarl in a titanic clash, wrestling with the much stronger warrior as he found blow after blow blocked by his onslought. 

Suddenly, before he could strike the Thorgir down, his commander brought up one of his lightning claws and thrashed it in Olric's direction, causing the Vlka Fenryka to lose his grasp on his power weapon and had it flung out of his hand.

Before Tonison searched for his weapon however, the Wolf Guard noticed that Thorgir was left exposed to his left arm, and to his Plasma Pistol, which was ready to fire.

"May the allfather forgive me," Tonison whispered, and pulled the trigger.

The blast was powerful, and even with his power armour attached to his body the adeptus astartes found himself flung back across the battlefield and into the floor. It was there that he noticed that _Fellblade_ stood, abandonded and without a wielder, meters away from him. 

Slowly edging towards his sword, still on the floor, Olric Tonison glanced up to see if the attack had struck home. Had Olric really slain his own commander?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

"Brother we must end this now!" Olric said to him.

Loki did not want to, but he had too, otherwise they would all die.

Olric and severed thorgir's arm with his gun, now Thorgir was open to attack. Now was his chance.

Loki grunted and ran straight at Thorgir, with a yell of hate and fury he brought his thunder hammer down upon his lord. Thorgir doghed the attack and the thunder hammer created a small crater in the ground.
The wolf claw came straight at him, Loki managed to parry it just in time. Then the thunder hammer came round the side of Loki and hit Thorgir in the side.

The impact of the powerful weapon broke bone and armour, sending his Lord skidding across the ground.

Loki paused, then looked at olric, Loki had a look of hate and fury upon his face. he and Olric's combined efforts had pretty much finished their commander off. he stopped and waited, to see if he was right.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

"Whelp", a daemon stepped forward, one long hellblade pointed at Uhtred's chest, the other held low in a combat stance. "Accept my challenge and meet your doom or run like the coward you are." The daemone was a great, bright red beast, the two flaming hellblades nearly as big as it was but somehow it wielded them with the ease of mere daggers.

Then, without warning it roared and hurtled forwards. A whirlwind of blades preceding it. Taken aback by the beast's ferocity, Uhtred stumbled backwards. Desperately deflecting blows with his fist. The daemon howled, and Uhtred felt the beast stir within him, furious at this challenge to it's power and he howled in response, swatting one blade out of the way and raising his storm bolter. He fired, shattering the weapon in the daemon's left hand but his other sword swung in, shearing the gun neatly in half. He threw the weapon into the daemon's face as he caught the sword in his fist, the crackling energies of the warp spawned metal vying with the holy power of the ancient weapon. Then the daemon laughed and plunged the broken blade into his chest.

Uhtred let out a grunt of pain, the weapon had been shortened by the shot but there had still been enough to drive it through his armour and he felt the shattered ends of it emerge from his side. The beast howled and Uhtred released himself to it's embrace. The herald was still cackling in triumph as the Terminator armoured Space Wolf ripped him in two.
_____________________________________________________________

Uhtred howled, his howl merging with that of his erstwhile lord as Thorgir leapt away from the fallen Vasir and towards Olric and Loki. Uhtred was on the other side of the battle field but the wolf raged, howling it's anger at the sky and pounding through the emergent Tyranid swarm, boots crushing flimsy carapaces as he bulled his way through the mass, their blows falling like rain from his armour. He cared not, the dark shapes of his brothers closing as he pounded towards them at an insane rate. He charged past Olric, the wolf snapping at him in rage as he pushed out his right hand, even a blow unaugmented by the powerfist sent the wolf guard flying as he howled again. The wolf was paramount now, every movement, every snarl, every growl was at it's behest and Uhtred felt himself falling further and further from himself as he ran on. Ahead of him lay the wolf lord, his armour cracked and broken and the wolf faltered. Uhtred took his moment and pounced, wrestling internally with the beast and forcing it, snapping and snarling down into it's prison. He skidded to his knees, halting beside the wolf lord. Horror on his face at the fall of his liege, and Throgir twisted and plunged his wolf claws into his chest. He staggered to his feet as the wounded Space Wolf howled and leapt up.

Thorgir's wolf claws flickered in front of him in a deadly pattern as the possessed Wolf Lord came for him and Uhtred felt the wolf rise again, but not to control him, to aid him. He felt renewed strength flow through his limbs and he moved with a speed that belied his Terminator armoured bulk. The pain from his wounds was fading as he fought silently with the howling berserker. Even as he began to push forwards, he felt the tears began to flow down his cheeks and into his beard, knowing his Lord was lost...

(OOC: I apologise for the lateness of my posting but things have been a bit hectic recently . Hope this is up to scratch  )


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Thorgir – or what had been Thorgir – panted heavily, rage in his yellow eyes. The cultists could not win. They were far outnumbered, and all that remained were small pockets of resistance, surrounded by a purple and white tide of Tyranids. He could not lose control now. They won. They had their synapse – this world was their feasting ground. He slashed his wolf claw at Uhtred’s head, who ducked the blow. Thorgir then followed it up with an uppercut. His battle-brother dodged his head away from the blades, but the blow still sent him flying across the battlefield. He roared, and charged towards the large Loki, wolf claws outstretched. Then, like a comet, Ragnar crashed down in front of him. “Die, xeno creature!” he lashed out at the creature, just as his blow was parried. But Thorgir was weak – he had taken grievous wounds from his former battle-brothers.

The attacks came like lightning, and the Hive Tyrant struggled to parry every blow. With a final effort, it lunged forward with its wolf claw. Ragnar side stepped it, and finished the enemy with a slash from his claw. The old wolf fell to the ground, breathing heavily. NOOO! YOU WEAK, PITIFUL ORGANISM! YOU ARE NOT A BODY FIT TO GUIDE MY SWARM!

Ragnar flipped his former Lord over, and powered off his wolf claws. “My Lord?” The other Wolf Guard arrived, and all bent over the half-conscious body. His eyes were no longer sickly-yellow, and his face was set in a form of compassion. “Ragnar… You did well…” He looked into all the faces of his Wolf Guard. “Where’s Vasir?” “He died. The xeno killed him” Uhtred spat out with disgust. Thorgir exhaled long and painfully, tears in his eyes. “He is with the Allfather now, feasting in the Halls of Russ… And so will I, and so will you, too, someday…” The Wolf Guard could not stop staring, as Thorgir breathed his final breath.

“What he says is true brothers; he is with the Allfather now.” Vold walked towards them, his two Bloodclaws following close behind. The Wolf Guard nodded solemnly, as they looked upon their surroundings. The Tyranids were scrambling about, reverting back to their animalistic instincts of survival. The Space Wolves had done it. They defeated the Tyranids, and even the Chaos forces infesting the planet. They lost their battle-brothers, failed to save the population, and worst of all, lost their Lord, and their comrade. All was not lost, however: Though the Great Company may have been in shambles, there were still survivors.

Strong survivors. Warriors of myth. Their recruits would become infamous killing-machines, and their newly-created Wolf Lord would be the most ruthless, most powerful Lord of them all. He would be created from the mighty Thorgir’s gene seed, and swear revenge on the Tyranid swarm. He would fight them to the day that he died, his Wolf Guard at his side.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

That was an enjoyable roleplay :victory:. Nice job Destroyerhive.

Now, where were we?....

*THE GUARDS OF THORGIR, PART 2!*
_The Sequel_


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Preview for the sequel:

_'The Wolf Guard walked slowly down the landing ramp, Ragnar, his eyes haunted, Loki, solid and steadfast, Uhtred, fangs in a snarl, Vold, grim and focused, Olric, stern but unsure and all the others as well as a few recent additions. A new day had dawned upon Fenris. Their new Wolf Lord strode in front of them and raising his Frostblade to the sky roared "For Russ and The Allfather..."_

Sorry, couldn't resist but this was so awsome, you have to make a sequel Destroyerhive.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Lol . I think this is the first roleplay that I've taken part in that was completed, so great job Destroyerhive!


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

A brilliant RP Destroyerhive and yes you should make a sequeal (I'm not asking, i demand it! lol) i shall rep you for this!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Thank you all very much everyone. This was the FIRST RP I ever finished, out of about five, so it's a victory to me in its own right (although I still have a lot to do to catch up with Serpion :ireful2. I'm glad you all enjoyed it, but unfortunately, I will not be making a sequel, despite the perfect ending for one .

My next RP will be either about Orkz, Dark Eldar, PEEPS, or Tyranids probably, so keep your eyes open!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Ooh, I`m with ya buddy! Let`s make it two in a row! :chuffed:


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Okay, the second RP is completely planned out, but I'm not posting it unti my exams are over .


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

What`s it about?


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

PEEPS... duh... j/k.

It's about a traitor guardsman Warlord, nicknamed "Redtemper" who created a beta program where mutants are creared from volunteers to be super-human killing machines (the 6 beta tests are the players). The mutants, unfortunately, have not been brainwashed like the other guardsmen had, because they were in their stasis tubes for so long. Redtemper created a giant machine called the Crucifix Panoranum, which is the ultimate show of power. It is huge, and designed for executing the emporer-worshippers, and also sport a giant cannon, powerful enough to raise entire buildings in a single shot. Character devolpment is crucial...


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

DestroyerHive said:


> PEEPS... duh... j/k.
> 
> It's about a traitor guardsman Warlord, nicknamed "Redtemper" who created a beta program where mutants are creared from volunteers to be super-human killing machines (the 6 beta tests are the players). The mutants, unfortunately, have not been brainwashed like the other guardsmen had, because they were in their stasis tubes for so long. Redtemper created a giant machine called the Crucifix Panoranum, which is the ultimate show of power. It is huge, and designed for excecuting the emporer-worshippers, and also sport a giant cannon, powerful enough to raise entire buildings in a single shot. Character devolpment is crucial...


Mutants? Reserve me a spot.


----------

